# التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء



## تتش (30 سبتمبر 2005)

*عاجل..أرجو ممن لديه أى معلومات أو بحث أو أمثله ل"العمارة الذكية و العمارة الخضراء...*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ...

الإخوه المعماريون ... بارك الله فيكم ..

أرجو ممن لديه أى معلومات أو بحوث أو أمثله لـ " العمارة الذكية أو العمارة الخضراء أو العمارة البيئية " أن يعرضها و جزاكم الله خيرا ...​


----------



## lanja (2 أكتوبر 2005)

i have abook about named green architecture by james wines if u could find that book that will be perfect for u 
any how u can make some researches about these buildings:
truss wall house (Ushida-Findlay Partnership)at Turukawa, Machida-City Japan 1991-93
taliesin west (frank lloyd wright)1938-42
piano's office (renzo piano)arezona 1991


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (2 أكتوبر 2005)

http://www.vgbn.org/assets/brucefowle111.pdf

http://www.ceaa-acve.ca/confer2003/B1TonnettiD.pdf

http://www.frankharmon.com/pdf_articles/green_arch.pdf

http://maven.gtri.gatech.edu/sfi/resources/pdf/TR/Symbolic sustainability.pdf

http://www.worldgbc.org/docs/Rise of Green Buildings.PDF

http://www.umich.edu/~nppcpub/resources/compendia/ARCHpdfs/ARCHdesBib.pdf

http://www.johnwiley.com.au/pt/bestsellers/architecture-and-design-III-sustainability.pdf

http://www.usgbc.org/Docs/News/News477.pdf

http://www.usgbc.org/Docs/LEEDdocs/LEED_RS_v2-1.pdf

http://www.genzyme.com/genzctr/genzctr_release_0403.pdf

http://www.rmi.org/images/other/GDS/D03-17_GrnBldgSources2004.pdf

http://www.rmi.org/images/other/GDS/D03-16_EnviroSenstv.pdf

http://www.epa.gov/Region5/sue/pdfs/greenbuilding.pdf

http://www.sc.edu/sustainableu/GreenBuildingWebsites.pdf

http://www.sustainableportland.org/Options.final.pdf


----------



## lanja (5 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا يا استاذ فيصل على مساعداتك و اشكر صديقنا تتش على طرح الموضوع .......انا ايضا قررت اسوي بحث على نفس الموضوع لانه موضوع حيوي و يلامس الفكر المعماري في الصميم


----------



## Architect Z (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*العمارة البيئية Environmental Sustainable Architecture* 
اننا محاطون بهالة من التطورات عمت اشياء كثيرة حولنا كالسيارات والإتصالات والحاسبات الآلية الى غير ذلك . ولكن أهم شيء وأهم صفقة ندخل فيها في حياتنا وهي مساكننا لاتزال كما هي منذ ثمانين سنة". إن مساكننا تأن من الآلام الإجتماعية والثقافية والإقتصادية وغيرها .مساكننا تفتقر الى مقومات التوافق والمحيط حولها – Context - .انكشاف للخارج وانكشاف للشمس وفقدان للهوية...بمعنى ان مساكننا اصبحت منفصلة عن البيئة حولها .وأوجاعها تأن منها منذ سنين أو منذ بدأت التنميات العمرانية الحديثة . كما جاء في نفس التقرير " إن مساكننا تحتاج أن ينظر اليها من قبل العلماء بمختلف تخصصاتهم والمعماريون والمهندسون ولكن على صفحة بيضاء".فتكاد مساكننا تكون نسخ لنموذج واحد لم يتغير منذ سنين. نحن في حاجة الى نظرة بيئية لمساكننا تتمحور على مفهوم ا لعمارة البيئية أوما يطلق عليها Sustainable Architecture او احياناً Environmental Architecture .إن أهم اهداف هذه العمارة ببساطة :مأوى جميل مريح ويمكن تحمله Affordable ولايضر بالأرض في د ورته التصنيعية والإستخدامية. إن من أهم الطرق المؤدية الى هذه المفاهيم البيئية هو التحول في مفاهيمنا في بناء مساكننا من العداء للبيئة إلى الصداقة والبيئة والابتعاد عن التصادم معها. الدورة التصنيعية مثلاً يلزم أن تحدد مواد البناء المناسبة فتبحث عن زيادة استخدام المواد المتجددة Renewable Materials ما أمكن والحد من المواد الناضبة Non-renewable فيستعاض مثلاً عن المواد العازلة المصنعة في المباني بفراغ هوائي بين جدارين . وكذلك البحث عن الطاقات الطبيعية بدل الصناعية أو الناضبة. فالمسكن في حاجة للتوجه نحو استخدام الإضاءة والتبريد والتهوية الطيعية بدل الميكانيكية أو الصناعية بنسب كبيرة . نحن في حاجة أن يميل المسكن الى النواحي الطبيعية عموماً. والدورة الإستخدامية لاتقل أهمية عن التصنيعية. دراسة للمؤلف عكست الاستخدام الكثيف الزائد للطاقات المصنعة نتيجة العادة والسلوك. اخذت فترتان متقاربتا المناخ عبارة عن عشرة ايام من ايام مارس واخرى من ابريل . لوحظ من هذه الدراسة أن المساكن يرتفع استهلاكها من الطاقة وترتفع بالتالي أحمالها وخاصة في المساء الى 40 % في شهر ابريل عنها في شهر مارس . وفي مناطق وصل الفارق الى 70 % .بالرغم من أن الفترتين داخلتان في غلاف الراحة الحرارية البارد او اقل من 20 oم ( أي ليس المعتدل بل البارد) ومع ذلك ارتفعت احمال ابريل بسبب الإستخدام او السلوك الذي اعتاد عليه الناس أي استخدام التبريد الميكانيكي (علي الناجم "تأثير السلوك الإجتماعي على ارتفاع الأحمال الكهربائية" ندوة ادارة الأحمال الصناعية،الدمام 1999م). فلماذا هذا الهدر في الطاقة والعمارة قادرة على توفير التهوية والتبريد الطبيعي والتحكم في متغيرات المناخ الموضعي الغير مناسبة دون اعتمادية كبيرة على الطاقات الصناعية كالكهرباء في إضائتنا وتهويتنا وتبريدنا ؟ عموماً المسكن في حاجة لتوظيف الطاقات الطبيعية أكثر في نشاطاته. لكن أخطر مايتعرض له المسكن الخليجي في مقابلة المفاهيم البيئية هو زواله أو تغييره في فترة وجيزة في أقل من عقدين .أي أن فترة خدمته قصيرة جداً فلايلبث مسكن ينى إلا ويهدم بعد فترة أو يتغيره كلية عما كان لما يتعرض له من صيانة كثيفة وباهضة التكاليف . ولهذا لايلبث حي حديث أن يتغير طابعه في أقل من عقدين من الزمان .وهذا مما يهدر الأموال الطائلة ويحمل المجتمع الأعباء الكبيرة . لقد قدرت في احدى دراسات المؤلف تكلفة تحولات أو تغييرات وحدات حي سكنية بما يزيد على مائة مليون ريال سعودي ولم تتجاوز فترة انشائه ثلاث عشر سنة.(علي الناجم "البنية الإجتماعية وتأثيرها على تحول النمط البنائي "مؤتمر التخطيط ،قطر ،1999م) بمعنى آخر اننا في حاجة الى مساكن تبقى وتظل فترة طويلة وتخدم أكثر long Useful Service Life ويكون أقل تعرضاً للصيانة حتى تتوارثه أجيال بعد أجيال . وإذا كانت البيوت في اوروبا تبقى اكثر من ثلاثمائة سنة فإنا بيئتنا التقليدية عاشت قرون مديدة. فماضينا وتراثه حافل بالإمكانات وما نحتاجه قليل من البحث والتقصي. لعلنا عبر هذه المحاور ننتقل بأحيائنا الى نموذج المدينة الخضراء والوسط النظيف السليم الصحي بمثل هذه المساكن التي تحترم العوامل المحيطة الطبيعية وبهذه المساكن التي تستقرئ المستقبل وتتفاعل معه مسبقاً بمعلومات الحاضر فيكون أكثر قدرة على الصمود في المستقبل Futureproof وبالتالي أقل تحولاً وتغيراً وصيانة وبالتالي أقل استنزافاً لأموالنا وثرواتنا.


----------



## هاوي العمارة (28 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التصميم المعمارى الصديق للبيئة

[grade="DEB887 D2691E A0522D"]نحو عمارة خضراء[/grade]
تعتبر العمارة الخضراء أو المبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة؛ أحد أهم الإتجاهات الحديثة والتى تدعو لإرساء دعائم فكر معمارى وبيئى جديد بصورة أكثر عمقا وفهما وارتباطا بالطبيعة وبالأنظمة البيئية ككل.

يعتبر هذا الكتاب رؤية معمارية وتخطيطية جديدة للعمارة الخضراء فى القرن الواحد والعشرين، أرجو أن يكون له أثرا طيبا لكل من يقتنيه وفائدة كبيرة لكل من يبحث عن العمارة الخضراء ويسعى لمعرفتها ودراستها ومعرفة ما هية الإستدامة بصفة عامة.

وفيما يلى نستعرض بعض النقاط التى استعرضها المؤلف لعرض هذه القضية:

منذ بضع سنين ونحن نسمع عن جملة تكررت كثيرا وهى "التنمية المستدامة" أو "التنمية المتواصلة"، وكذلك الحفاظ على البيئة، والعمارة الخضراء، والمبنى الصديق للبيئة، ما كل هذه المصطلحات، وما المغزى منها، وماذا يراد بها، وما دور المعمارى تجاه هذه الكلمات.

فى عام 1980 تم إصدار وثيقة عالمية باسم "الإستراتيجية العالمية لصيانة الطبيعة"، وتم ذكر تعبير "التنمية المتواصلة" لأول مرة، وكان يؤخذ فى اعتبار هذا التعبير البعد الزمنى وحق الأجيال القادمة فى التمتع بالموارد والثراوت الطبيعية كما يتمتع بها الأجيال الحالية].

أى أن هذه التنمية تسعى إلى الإستقرار والإستمرار وتتخطى النظرة الإقتصادية الضيقة والتى تسعى لطلب الربع السريع مع تعظيمه، فتتخطى ذلك بالحفاظ على الموارد والثروات الطبيعية وتعمل على قابلية استغلالها لمدد أطول من الزمن حتى ولو تم التضحية ببعض الربح لأن التنمية المتواصلة أفضل لكل الأجيال.

ومنذ أن تم توقيع 150 دولة فى مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعنى بالبيئة والتنمية [قمة الأرض] فى ريو دى جنيرو، وكان للنهوض بالتنمية المستديمة للمستوطنات البشرية، وهو يمثل تحديا رئيسيا غير معتاد لمخططى المدن والمهندسين المعماريين والساسة والمستثمرين بل وكل أفراد المجتمع.

وقد أقيمت أول ندوة "للعمارة البيومناخية" [العمارة الخضراء] فى مصر عام 1996، وتلاها بعد ذلك عدة محاضرات وندوات، وكان من ضمن المشاركين فى هذه الندوات هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب الدكتور مهندس يحيى وزيرى، وكان نتيجة البحث والإطلاع فى هذا المجال هذه الدراسة التى استعرضها فى صورة هذا الكتاب، حيث يوضح فيها الأسس والمفاهيم الرئيسية للمبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة بأسلوب علمى سهل مبسط حتى يستفيد منه كل من القارئ المتخصص أو غير المتخصص على حد سواء.

وتم تقسيم الدراسة فى هذا الكتاب إلى اربعة فصول كما يلى:

الفصل الأول: المبانى والمدن المريضة:

وقد تم تحديد أبعاد المشكلات البيئية والصحية التى تعانى منها المبانى والمدن الحديثة، مع توضيح خصائص هذه المبانى والمدن المريضة.

أولا: تأثير الإنسان على البيئة على مر العصور:

1- مرحلة الأرض البكر.

2- مرحلة الجمع والإلتقاط.

3- مرحلة الصيد.

4- مرحلة الرعى.

5- مرحلة الزراعة.

6- مرحلة الصناعة.

7- مرحلة التحضر.

8- مرحلة التحكم فى المناخ.

ثانيا: المبنى والمدينة ككائن حى .

ثالثا: خصائص المبانى والمدن المريضة.

1- الإسراف فى استخدام الطاقة واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية

2- تلويث البيئة وتدمير النظام البيئى.

3- التأثير السلبى على صحة الإنسان.

· مراجع الفصل الأول

الفصل الثانى: العمارة الخضراء... ولادة جديدة لمفاهيم قديمة.

وفيه تم توضيح مفهوم العمارة الخضراء كفكر معمارى وبيئى جديد يهدف لتلافى المشكلات التى تم توضيحها فى الفصل الأول، وقد تم توضيح أن العمارة الخضراء تعتبر ولادة عصرية جديدة لمفاهيم قديمة طالما استعملها الإنسان فى مبانيه ومستقراته البشرية منذ القدم، كما تم التركيز على شرح أهم مبادئ العمارة الخضراء.

أولا: مفهوم العمارة الخضراء.

ثانيا التطور الفكرى والتاريخى للعمارة الخضراء.

ثالثا: التصميم البيئى والعمارة الخضراء.

رابعا: مبادئ العمارة الخضراء.

1- الحفاظ على الطاقة.

2- التكيف مع المناخ.

3- التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة.

4- احترام الموقع.

5- احترام المتعاملين مع المبنى.

6- التصميم الشامل.

مراجع الفصل الثانى 
الفصل الثالث: معايير تصميم المبانى الصديقة للبيئة:

وذلك لإلقاء الضوء على أهم المعايير الواجب توافرها فى المبنى لكى يكون صديقا للبيئة، مع الحرص على استعراض بعض النماذج التصميمية لمبانى "خضراء" أو "صديقة للبيئة".

أولا: استخدام الطاقات الطبيعية.

ثانيا: مواد البناء الصديقة للبيئة.

ثالثا: أساليب الحفاظ على المياه داخل المبانى.

رابعا: جودة الهواء داخل المبانى.

خامسا: الإضاءة والمبنى.

سادسا: فلسفة استعمال الألوان.

سابعا: التصميم الصوتى وتجنب الضوضاء.

ثامنا: التصميم الآمن للمبنى.

تاسعا: الطابع المعمارى المتوافق مع البيئة.

عاشرا: الحديقة والمبنى.

نماذج لمبانى صديقة للبيئة. 
مراجع الفصل الثالث. 
الفصل الرابع: البحث عن المدينة المثالية:

وفيه تم تتبع بحث الإنسان منذ نشأته وحلمه الدائم لتحقيق فكرة المدينة المثالية أو الفاضلة للمسمى العصرى لها، وهى المدن الصديقة للبيئة، ولقد تم مناقشة المعايير الواجب توافرها فى المدينة لكى تكون صديقة للبيئة التى تقام فيها، مع استعراض لبعض القرى والمدن المقترحة والتى حاولت تطبيق المعايير البيئية والتى تم توضيحها.

أولا: المدينة وعوامل نشأتها.

ثانيا: المدينة المثالية على مر العصور.

ثالثا: نحو مدن صديقة للبيئة.

1- الإنسان والمدينة.

2- الطاقة والمدينة.

3- الصناعة والمدينة.

4- السيارة والمدينة.

5- الدور البيئى للعشائر النباتية والحيوانية فى المدينة.


[glow="99CCFF"]وكل عام وانتم بخير[/glow]


----------



## تتش (3 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..​ 
إخوتي الكرام ..

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم و زادكم الله علما ...

و جزى الله أخانا الفاضل فيصل خير الجزاء على المشاركة المميزه ...​


----------



## معماري معاصر (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*العمارة الخضراء*

يعتبر موضوع العمارة الخضراء أو المباني الصديقة للبيئة (التنمية المستدامة) من أهم المواضيع المطروحة على المستوى العالمي .....
لذا أرجو من الزملاء الكرام مساعدتي لطرح أكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع الهام جدا مع العلم اني الان اقوم بدراسة جدية سوف أزودها لكم .........ارجو المساعدة من جميع الاعضاء الفاعلين 
و شكرا.....


----------



## مهندس مباني (28 ديسمبر 2005)

اذا تبي مساعده ترى بحثي عن هالموضوع (تطبيق مفهوم المباني المستدامة في تصميم المباني المدرسية)


----------



## arc111 (28 ديسمبر 2005)

ممتاز يا مهندس المباني ، لقينا شئ عملي عن الموضوع ، هل يمكن ان تضع بحثك هنا سواء كل البحث او حتى لو بعض اجزاءه حتى تتاح الفرصة لنا للاطلاع عليه والاستفادة منه \\\ن لانه يظهر في هذا الموضوع الجديد اصلا ، واذا لم يكن رفع البحث هنا كاملا ممكن ، فعلى الاقل اعطنا خلاصة البحث وما وصلت له ، دراسة هامة مثل هذي حرام ان تبقى فقط عندك ولا تجعلها متاحة لزملاءك واخوانك في هذا الملتقى ، حتى لو فيها بعض الجوانب التي انت لست راضيا عنها بالتمام ، ولكن ما فيه شئ كامل .

نحن في الانتظار .. عجل علينا ................


----------



## سيد مرعي (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*مفاهيم الاستدامه والتنميه المستدامة هام هام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​اردت ان اعرف ببعض المفاهيم التي ظهرت حديثا فى المجال المعماري 
مثل الاستدامة والتنميه المستدامة والعمارة المستدامة والعلاقة بين هذه المفاهيم المختلفة 
وذلك من خلال البحث الذي قمت به بمعاونة احد الزملاء في هذا المجال 

http://arch-sustainable.blogspot.com/​هذا الرابط للموقع الخاص بي وبه بعض التعاريف الهامة فى هذا الموضوع​ 

*العمارة البيئية للمسكن التقليدي والمعاصر في ظل العمارة المستدامة*​ 
*مهندس معماري *​ 
*سيد مرعي منصور محمود طه أبو القاسم *​s_marey 2003"at yahoo.com"​sayed.mar3y at gmail.com​ 


Sustainable architecture​between The Past and The Present ​ 
​http://arch-sustainable.blogspot.com/2005/12/blog-post.htmlhttp://arch-sustainable.blogspot.com/2005/12/blog-post.htmlhttp://arch-sustainable.blogspot.com/2005/12/blog-post.html​



drawFrame()http://arch-sustainable.blogspot.com/2005/12/blog-post.htmlhttp://arch-sustainable.blogspot.com/2005/12/blog-post.html

 
*[frame=13 70] 
ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة عدة مفاهيم تضمنت عملية الاستدامة في عبارات مختلفة ومجالات متنوعة لتخدم عملية الحفاظ علي البيئة ويرجع ذلك الي التأثير علي البيئة من قبل الانسان و مبتكراته الحديثة التي اضرت بالبيئة في صميم مكوناتها ولعل من أهم المجالات التي تؤثر في البيئة وتتأثر بها هي العمارة كأحد مكونات البيئة المصنوعة فظهرت عدة شعارات ومفاهيم تنادي بنظام في العمارة يرجع الي مفهوم الاستدامة والصداقة مع البيئة ومما هو جدير بالذكر ان العمارة المحلية والاسلامية خير دليل علي التوافق مع البيئة والصداقة معها ونظرا للتوسع في البناء دون النظر للكيف واستخدام النماذج التصميمية غير المتلائمة مع البيئة ومع شاغليها اجتماعيا واقتصاديا وظهور المباني العشوائية الملوثة للبيئة السمعية والبصرية واقحام الثقافات الغربية الغير مناسبة لظروفنا المحلية من خلال الغزو الفكري والتاثير علي الثقافة العامة علي مجتمعنا بصفة عامة والمعماريين بصفة خاصة ولأن العمارة هي نتاج الفكر والثقافات فهي متاثرة بكل المجلات وحتي السياسية.
[/frame] *

​


















​


----------



## سيد مرعي (28 ديسمبر 2005)

قريبا ان شاء الله كتاب علي هيئة Pdf به البحث كاملا وموثق بالمراجع 

رجاء الرد للتقويم وان نقوم بالتعريف لهذا الموضوع 
من خلال سلسله تتضمن بداية التعريف بالمفاهيم ثم التطبيقات المختلفة الامثله للمباني وتحقيق مبادئ الإستدامة


----------



## معماري معاصر (28 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا......... شكرا لك ايها الاخ العزيز على المعلومات و على الموقع القيم الذي افدتنا به ........و لو تكرمت علينا اذا توفرت لك بعض المعلومات و الامثلة في هذا الموضوع (العمارة الخضراء) فارجو المساعدة..........شكرا لك


----------



## معماري معاصر (28 ديسمبر 2005)

الشكر لمهندس مباني على الاستجابة السريعة و نحن بانتظار ما سوف تفيدنا به خبراتك.......الشكر الجزيل


----------



## معماري معاصر (28 ديسمبر 2005)

المشروع البيئي :
التصميم البيئي يعني ايجاد أبنية صحية لا تؤثر أو تغير كثيرا في البيئة المحيطة وقد كان للعمارة دائما هذا الهدف ولكن المواد الانشائية التي استخدمت في عصرنا الحالي ناقضت هذا بأكثر من طريقة تعود العمارة البيئية إلى هذه المبادئ القديمة التي قامت عليها العمارة اساسا لقد حصل هذا نتيجة الأزمات البيئية وتزايد الاهتمام بالنواحي الصحية وأولى الدراسات التي تناولت نظريات توفير الطاقة والحد من التلوث تعود إلى الستينات من القرن العشرين .
معظم الناس يقضون 90% من أوقاتهم ضمن بيئة مغلقة و التصميم السيئ ووجود المركبات السامة في بعض مواد البناء قد يكون سبب انتشار العديد من الأمراض الشائعة .
للتلوث الداخلي العديد من المصادر منها المواد التي تستخدم في إنشاء المبنى وتأسيسه والتي قد تطلق مركبات مؤذية و التقلب الشديد لرطوبة وجفاف الهواء والإنارة المباشرة والشديدة والحقول الكهربائية وتزايد الأيونات الموجبة والتلوث الصوتي والغازات الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود استعمال مواد كيماوية مختلفة للتنظيف داخل البيت والمواد الكيماوية التي تستعمل من أجل النباتات ودخان التبغ ووجود الجراثيم والعفن .
عندما يصمم المبنى فإنه يصمم ليدوم ويعمل على تأمين الصحة والراحة ويجب أن ينشئ لا لهدر الطاقة ولكن لاستعادتها ولإعادة توليدها .

المبنى البيئي :
هو مبنى ينشأ دون توفير من ناحية الكلفة الاقتصادية ولكن مواده تدوم مع الزمن لتخفض من تكاليف الصيانة قد تتغير من المتوسطة وحتى المرتفعة تبعاً لدرجة الراحة المرغوبة والوضع الاقتصادي لدى العميل .
المعايير الأساسية للتصميم البيئي متعددة للغاية و ترتكز على واقع معقد ولذلك فإن استيفائها جميعا شيء مستحيل تقريباً .
يجب الاقتراب قدر الامكان من التصميم المثالي واضعين في أذهاننا الهدف الرئيسي وهو خلق تناغم بين المنزل توفير الطاقة وصحة السكان .

الأهداف العامة :
الاستخدام الرئيسي هو للمواد المتوفرة بشكل كبير في البيئة المحلية للموقع ولا تحتاج لقدر كبير من التصنيع ( توفير الطاقة) وغير مؤذية لصحة الإنسان. 
ضمان مرونة المبنى باستيعاب التغيرات المحتملة في المستقبل المنظور .
التوجه نحو نظام كفئ لتوفير الطاقة ( العزل الحراري –الإضاءة الطبيعية..)
بالاعتماد على المناخ المحلي و استعمال الاختراعات التقنية مثل الصفائح الشمسية وأدوات تخفيض الحرارة الطبيعية .
ضمان متانة المبنى .
استخدام مواد يمكن تكريرها وإعادة استخدامها في حال هدم المبنى.
يجب أن تتمتع المنشأت بجمال أخاذ و تبعث الراحة في النفس (إضاءة كافية –ألوان طبيعية.....) .
استخدام الخضار كعنصر من عناصر التصميم .


و للحديث تتمة........................................................................................................................................


----------



## مهندس مباني (29 ديسمبر 2005)

ضافة الى كلام الاخ معماري معاصر يجب ان تكون المواد المستخدمة قابلة للاستخدام مرة اخرى عند هدم المبنى او ان تكون من المواد المصنعه من مواد بنا اخرى Recaecl Material اظافتا الى ذلك ايتم اختيار الموقع المناسب طبعا قد يتبادر الى ذهن الاخوان كيف يتم معرفة ان هذا المبنى مبنى صديق للبيئة طبعا توجد طريقة خاصة بالتقييم سوف نوضحها انشاالله لاحقا 

وعشان معزة الجميع سوف انشر لكم البحث الذي قمت به او ان اقوم بنشر المراجع التي استفذت منها


----------



## DeModa (29 ديسمبر 2005)

لك خالص التحية على هذا الجهد الكبير ،و ياليت تزيدنا بمعلومات أكثر عن الموضوع


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (30 ديسمبر 2005)

​










التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء

مقدمة:
بدأ العالم يعترف بالارتباط الوثيق بين التنمية الاقتصادية والبيئة، وقد تنبه المتخصصون إلى أن الأشكال التقليدية للتنمية الاقتصادية تنحصر على الاستغلال الجائر للموارد الطبيعية وفي نفس الوقت تتسبب في إحداث ضغط كبير على البيئة نتيجة لما تفرزه من ملوثات ومخلفات ضارة. ومن هنا ظهر مفهوم التنمية المستدامة (Sustainable Development) التي تـُــعرّف على أنها "تلبية احتياجات الأجيال الحالية دون الإضرار بقدرة الأجيال القادمة على تلبية احتياجاتها". وقد أولت معظم دول العالم في العقد الأخير من القرن المنصرم عناية خاصة واهتماماً واسعاً بمواضيع حماية البيئة والتنمية المستدامة، ولم يولد هذا الاهتمام من فراغ فقد تعالت الأصوات البيئية المنادية بتقليل الآثار البيئية الناجمة عن الأنشطة البشرية المختلفة ونادت بخفض المخلفات والملوثات والحفاظ على قاعدة الموارد الطبيعية للأجيال القادمة. ونتيجة لذلك فإن القطاعات العمرانية في هذا العصر لم تعد بمعزل عن القضايا البيئية الملحة التي بدأت تهدد العالم وتم التنبه لها في السنوات القلائل الأخيرة، فهذه القطاعات من جهة تعتبر أحد المستهلكين الرئيسيين للموارد الطبيعية كالأرض والمواد والمياه والطاقة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن عمليات صناعة البناء والتشييد الكثيرة والمعقدة ينتج عنها كميات كبيرة من الضجيج والتلوث والمخلفات الصلبة. وتبقى مشكلة هدر الطاقة والمياه من أبرز المشاكل البيئية-الاقتصادية للمباني بسبب استمرارها وديمومتها طوال فترة تشغيل المبنى. ولهذه الأسباب وغيرها ونتيجة لتنامي الوعي العام تجاه الآثار البيئية المصاحبة لأنشطة البناء فقد نوه بعض المتخصصين أن التحدي الأساسي الذي يواجه القطاعات العمرانية في هذا الوقت إنما يتمثل في مقدرتها على الإيفاء بالتزاماتها وأداء دورها التنموي تجاه تحقيق مفاهيم التنمية المستدامة الشاملة، وأضاف آخرون بأن الإدارة والسيطرة البيئية على المشاريع العمرانية ستكون واحدة من أهم المعايير التنافسية الهامة في هذه القطاعات في القرن الواحد والعشرين. من هنا نشأت في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة مفاهيم وأساليب جديدة لم تكن مألوفة من قبل في تصميم وتنفيذ المشاريع، ومن هذه المفاهيم "التصميم المستدام" و"العمارة الخضراء" و"المباني المستدامة", هذه المفاهيم جميعها تعكس الاهتمام المتنامي لدى القطاعات العمرانية بقضايا التنمية الاقتصادية في ظل حماية البيئة، وخفض استهلاك الطاقة، والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الطبيعية، والاعتماد بشكل أكبر على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة (Renewable Sources).

مفاهيم الاستدامة والعمارة الخضراء في القطاع العمراني:
التصميم المستدام .. العمارة الخضراء .. الإنشاءات المستدامة .. البناء الأخضر .. هذه المفاهيم جميعها ما هي إلا طرق وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتشييد تستحضر التحديات البيئية والاقتصادية التي ألقت بظلالها على مختلف القطاعات في هذا العصر، فالمباني الجديدة يتم تصميمها وتنفيذها وتشغيلها بأساليب وتقنيات متطورة تسهم في تقليل الأثر البيئي، وفي نفس الوقت تقود إلى خفض التكاليف وعلى وجــه الخصــوص تكــاليف التشغيل والصيانة (Running Costs)، كما أنها تسهم في توفير بيئــة عمرانية آمنة ومريحــة. وهكــذا فإن بواعث تبني مفهـــوم الاستدامة في القطــاع العمراني لا تختلف عن البواعث التي أدت إلى ظهور وتبني مفهوم التنمية المستدامة (Sustainable Development) بأبعادها البيئية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية المتداخلة.
لم تعد هناك خطوط فاصلة بين البيئة والاقتصاد منذ ظهور وانتشار مفهوم التنمية المستدامة الذي أكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن ضمان استمرارية النمو الاقتصادي لا يمكن أن يتحقق في ظل تهديد البيئة بالملوثات والمخلفات وتدمير أنظمتها الحيوية واستنزاف مواردها الطبيعية. والعمارة المستدامة الخضراء تعزز وتتبنى هذا الارتباط الوثيق بين البيئة والاقتصاد، والسبب في ذلك أن تأثيرات الأنشطة العمرانية والمباني على البيئة لها أبعاد اقتصادية واضحة والعكس صحيح، فاستهلاك الطاقة الذي يتسبب في ارتفاع فاتورة الكهرباء له ارتباط وثيق بظاهرة المباني المريضة (Sick Buildings) التي تنشأ من الاعتماد بشكل أكبر على أجهزة التكييف الاصطناعية مع إهمال التهوية الطبيعية، وهذا الكلام ينسحب على الاعتماد بشكل أوحد على الإضاءة الاصطناعية لإنارة المبنى من الداخل مما يقود إلى زيادة فاتورة الكهرباء وفي نفس الوقت يقلل من الفوائد البيئية والصحية فيما لو كانت أشعة الشمس تدخل في بعض الأوقات إلى داخل المبنى. فقد أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن التعرض للإضاءة الاصطناعية لفترات طويلة يتسبب في حدوث أضرار جسيمة على صحة الإنسان على المستويين النفسي والبدني. وتعد عملية التعرض للذبذبات الضوئية الصادرة عن مصابيح الإنارة (الفلورسنت) والافتقاد للإضاءة الطبيعية من أهم الآثار السلبية التي تعاني منها بيئة العمل المكتبي، فقد ظهرت نتيجة لذلك شكاوى عديدة من المستخدمين في بعض الدول الصناعية المتقدمة تضمنت الإحساس بالإجهاد الجسدي والإعياء والصداع الشديد والأرق. كما أن الإضاءة الصناعية الشديدة تعتبر في مقدمة الأسباب المرجحة لأعراض الكآبة في بيئات العمل. أما الهدر في مواد البناء أثناء تنفيذ المشروع فهو يتسبب في تكاليف إضافية ويقود في نفس الوقت إلى تلويث البيئة بهذه المخلفات التي تنطوي على نسب غير قليلة من المواد السمية والكيميائية الضارة. وهكذا فإن الحلول والمعالجات البيئية التي تقدمها العمارة المستدامة الخضراء تقود في نفس الوقت لتحقيق فوائد اقتصادية لا حصر لها على مستوى الفرد والمجتمع. 
حسب بعض التقديرات فإن صناعات البناء على مستوى العالم تستهلك حوالي (40%) من إجمالي المواد الأولية (Raw Materials) ويقدر هذا الاستهلاك بحوالي (3 مليارات) من الأطنان سنوياً. في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تستهلك المباني وحدها (65%) من إجمالي الاستهلاك الكلي للطاقة بجميع أنواعها، وتتسبب في (30%) من إنبعاثات البيت الزجاجي. إن أهمية دمج ممارسات وتطبيقات العمارة المستدامة الخضراء جلية وواضحة، حيث يشير المعماري جيمس واينز (James Wines) في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء" إلى أن المباني تستهلك سُـدس إمدادات الماء العذب في العالم، وربع إنتاج الخشب، وخُمسين الوقود والمواد المصنعة. وفي نفس الوقت تنتج نصف غازات البيت الزجاجي الضارة، ويضيف بأن مساحة البيئة المشيدة (built environment) في العالم ستتضاعف خلال فترة وجيزة جداً تتراوح بين 20-40 سنة قادمة. وهذه الحقائق تجعل من عمليات إنشاء وتشغيل المباني العمرانية واحدة من أكثر الصناعات استهلاكاً للطاقة والموارد في العالم. كما أن التلوث الناتج عن عدم كفاءة المباني والمخلفات الصادرة عنها هي في الأصل ناتجة عن التصميم السيئ للمباني، فالملوثات والمخلفات التي تلحق أضراراً كبيرة بالبيئة ليست سوى نواتج عرضية (by-products) لطريقة تصميم مبانينا وتشييدها وتشغيلها وصيانتها، وعندما تصبح الأنظمة الحيوية (bio-systems) غير صحية نتيجة لهذه الملوثات فإن ذلك يعني وجود بيئة غير آمنة للمستخدمين.
إن التكلفة العالية للطاقة والمخاوف البيئية والقلق العام حول ظاهرة "المباني المريضة" المقترنة بالمباني الصندوقية المغلقة في فترة السبعينات، جميعها ساعدت على إحداث قفزة البداية لحركة العمارة المستدامة الخضراء. أما في الوقت الحاضر فإن "الاقتصاد" هو الباعث الرئيس على التحول والتوجه نحو التصاميم والمباني الأكثر خضرة. المعماري مايكل كروزبي (Michael Crosbie) الذي يعمل في مكتب (Steven Winter Associates) يشير في هذا الصدد إلى "أن زبائنه الراغبين في تصميم مباني خضراء أكثر بكثير من الطلب، لأنهم يرون ويدركون الكمية الهائلة من الأموال التي يتم إنفاقها في سبيل الحصول على شيء ما مبني، وبالتالي فهم يريدون عائداً استثماريا مجزياً لذلك".
المؤيدون للعمارة المستدامة الخضراء يراهنون على المنافع والفوائد الكثيرة لهذا الاتجاه. في حالة مبنى إداري كبير - على سبيل المثال - فإن إدماج أساليب التصميم الخضراء (Green Design Techniques) والتقنيات الذكية (Clever Technology) في المبنى لا يعمل فقط على خفض استهلاك الطاقة وتقليل الأثر البيئي، ولكنه أيضاً يقلل من تكاليف الإنشاء وتكاليف الصيانة، ويخلق بيئة عمل سارة ومريحة، ويحسّن من صحة المستخدمين ويرفع من معدلات إنتاجيتهم، كما أنه يقلل من المسئولية القانونية التي قد تنشأ بسبب أمرض المباني، ويرفع من قيمة ملكية المبنى وعائدات الإيجار.
وهكذا فإن التيار الأخضر في قطاع البناء يعمل على توفير تكاليف الطاقة على المدى الطويل، ففي مسح ميداني أجري على (99 مبنى) من المباني الخضراء في الولايات المتحدة وجد أنها تستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (30%) مقارنة مع المباني التقليدية المماثلة. لذا فإن أي تكاليف إضافية يتم دفعها في مرحلتي التصميم والبناء يمكن استعادتها بسرعة. وبالمقارنة بذلك فإن الإفراط في النظرة التقليدية لمحاولة تقليل تكاليف البناء الأولية يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مواد مهدرة وفواتير طاقة أعلى بصورة مستمرة.
ولكن فوائد المباني الخضراء ليست مقصورة فقط على الجوانب البيئية والاقتصادية المباشرة، فاستعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي في عمارات المكاتب – على سبيل المثال – بالإضافة إلى أنه يقلل من تكاليف الطاقة التشغيلية فهو أيضاً يجعل العاملين أكثر إنتاجاً، فقد وجدت الدراسة التي أجراها المتخصصان في علم النفس البيئي بجامعة ميتشيغان (Rachel and Stephen Kaplan) أن الموظفين الذين تتوفر لهم إطلالة على مناطق طبيعية من مكاتبهم أظهروا رضى أكبر تجاه العمل، وكانوا أقل إجهادا وتعرضهم للأمراض كان أقل. أيضاً إحدى الشركات العاملة في مجال الفضاء (Lockheed Martin) تبين لها أن نسبة الغياب هبطت بنسبة (15%) بعد أن قامت بنقل (2.500 موظف) إلى مبنى أخضر منشأ حديثاً في كاليفورنيا، والمردود الاقتصادي لهذ الزيادة في معدل الإنتاجية عوض المبالغ الإضافية التي أنفقت أثناء تشييد المبنى خلال عام واحد فقط. وعلى نفس المنوال، فإن استعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي في مراكز التسوق يؤدي إلى رفع حجم المبيعات، فالمجموعة الاستشارية المتخصصة في تقنيات المباني ذات الكفاءة في الطاقة (Heschong Mahone) ومقرها كاليفورنيا، وجدت أن المبيعات كانت أعلى بنسبة (40%) في المخازن التسويقية التي تمت اضائتها من خلال فتحات السقف (Skylights). وقد وجدت المجموعة أيضاً أن أداء الطلاب في قاعات الدرس المضاءة طبيعياً أفضل بنسبة (20%). 

اكمل ..... 
اتمني ان يفيدكم هذا الموضوع​


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (30 ديسمبر 2005)

*الباقي..............*

معايير بيئية جديدة للبناء :
حماس اليوم للعمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة له أصوله المرتبطة بأزمة الطاقة في السبعينات، فقد بدأ المعماريون آنذاك يفكرون ويتساءلون عن الحكمة من وجود مباني صندوقية محاطة بالزجاج والفولاذ وتتطلب تدفئة هائلة وأنظمة تبريد مكلفة، ومن هناك تعالت أصوات المعماريين المتحمسين الذين اقترحوا العمارة الأكثر كفاءة في استهلاك الطاقة ومنهم: وليام ماكدونو، بروس فول وروبرت فوكس من الولايات المتحدة، توماس هيرزوج من ألمانيا، ونورمان فوستر وريتشارد روجرز من بريطانيا. هؤلاء المعماريون أصحاب الفكر التقدمي بدأوا باستكشاف وبلورة التصاميم المعمارية التي ركزت على التأثير البيئي طويل المدى أثناء تشغيل وصيانة المباني، وكانوا ينظرون لما هو أبعد من هم "التكاليف الأولية" (Initial Costs) للبناء. هذه النظرة ومنذ ذلك الحين تأصلت في بعض أنظمة تقييم المباني مثل معيار (BREEAM) الذي تم تطبيقه في بريطانيا في العام 1990م. ومعايير رئاسة الطاقة والتصميم البيئي (LEED) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهي اختصار لـ (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design)، وهذه المعيار الأخير تم تطويره بواسطة المجلس الأمريكي للبناء الأخضر (USGBC)، وتم البدء بتطبيقه في العام 2000م. والآن يتم منح شهادة (LEED) للمشاريع المتميزة في تطبيقات العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إن معايير (LEED) تهدف إلى إنتاج بيئة مشيدة أكثر خضرة، ومباني ذات أداء اقتصادي أفضل، وهذه المعايير التي يتم تزويد المعماريين والمهندسين والمطورين والمستثمرين بها تتكون من قائمة بسيطة من المعايير المستخدمة في الحكم على مدى التزام المبنى بالضوابط الخضراء، ووفقاً لهذه المعايير يتم منح نقاط للمبنى في جوانب مختلفة، فكفاءة استهلاك الطاقة في المبنى تمنح في حدود (17 نقطة)، وكفاءة استخدام المياه تمنح في حدود (5 نقاط)، في حين تصل نقاط جودة وسلامة البيئة الداخلية في المبنى إلى حدود (15 نقطة)، أما النقاط الإضافية فيمكن اكتسابها عند إضافة مزايا محددة للمبنى مثل: مولدات الطاقة المتجددة، أو أنظمة مراقبة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون. وبعد تقدير النقاط لكل جانب من قبل اللجنة المعنية يتم حساب مجموع النقاط الذي يعكس تقدير (LEED) وتصنيفها للمبنى المقصود، فالمبنى الذي يحقق مجموع نقاط يبلغ (39 نقطة) يحصل على تصنيف (ذهبي)، وهذا التصنيف يعني أن المبنى يخفض التأثيرات على البيئة بنسبة (50%) على الأقل مقارنة بمبنى تقليدي مماثل له، أما المبنى الذي يحقق مجموع نقاط يبلغ (52 نقطة) فيحوز على تصنيف (بلاتيني)، وهذا التصنيف يعني أن المبنى يحقق خفض في التأثيرات البيئية بنسبة (70%) على الأقل مقارنة بمبنى تقليدي مماثل.
إن تقييم المباني بمثل هذه الطريقة يمكن أن يكشف لنا عدد المباني التقليدية التي لا تتمتع بالكفاءة (Inefficient Buildings) وبالتالي نتعرف على أسباب ذلك في ثنايا الأساليب المتبعة في تصميمها وتشييدها وتشغيلها. يقول فيليب بيرنشتاين (Phillip Bernstein) وهو معماري وأستاذ في جامعة (Yale) متحدثاً عن مشكلة المباني التي تفتقر إلى الكفاءة: ".. هي ليست فقط استخدام الطاقة، ولكنها استخدام المواد، وهدر المياه، والإستراتيجيات غير الكفوئة التي نتبعها لاختيار الأنظمة الفرعية لمبانينا .. إنها لشيء مخيف". وقد أرجع المعماري بيرنشتاين عدم الكفاءة في المباني إلى ما أسماه (التمزق أو التجزيء) في أعمال البناء، حيث يرى بأن المعماريين والمهندسين والمطورين ومقاولي البناء كل منهم يتبنى قرارات تخدم مصالحه الخاصة فقط، وبالتالي يحدث عجز ضخم وانعدام كلي للجودة والكفاءة في المبنى بشكل عام. 

أمثلة عالمية خضراء :
عند التمعن في أوضاعنا البيئية الصارمة ومواردنا المحدودة ندرك بأن حاجتنا إلى تطبيقات العمارة الخضراء والإنشاءات المستدامة أكثر من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة. وإذا كانت كميات أشعة الشمس وحرارتها ووهجها في منطقتنا من أعلى المعدلات في العالم فإن هذا يعني وجود فرص ذهبية لتوظيفها كمصدر بديل لإنتاج الطاقة، بالإضافة إلى استغلالها في إضاءة المباني والمنشآت خلال ساعات النهار. ومع ذلك فنحن نسمع عن مباني منشأة في بعض البلدان التي تغيب عنها الشمس لأيام طويلة في السنة، وهذه المباني تعتمد بشكل أساسي في الإضاءة الداخلية على ضوء النهار الطبيعي حيث توفر نصف كمية الطاقة المستهلكة في الإضاءة، بينما نرى مبانينا التي تقبع تحت الشمس الحارقة والوهج الضوئي القوي مظلمة ومعتمة من الداخل وتعتمد فقط على الإضاءة الاصطناعية التي تضيف أعباء اقتصادية إلى فاتورة الكهرباء، بل إن تلك الدول قطعت أشواطاً متقدمة في تطبيقات استغلال الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة في المباني، بالإضافة إلى استغلال الرياح وشلالات المياه في إنتاج الطاقة.
يوجد في الدول الصناعية الكثير من المباني الكبرى التي تجسد مفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء التي تقلل من التأثيرات على البيئة، ومنها مبنى برج (Conde Nast) المكون من (48 طابقاً) في ساحة التايمز في نيويورك، وهو مصمم بواسطة (فوكس وفول معماريون). إنه يعد أحد الأمثلة المبكرة التي طبقت مبادئ العمارة المستدامة الخضراء في مبنى حضري كبير، وقد استعملت فيه تقريباً جميع التقنيات التي يمكن تخيلها لتوفير الطاقة. فقد استخدم المبنى نوعية خاصة من الزجاج تسمح بدخول ضوء الشمس الطبيعي وتبقي الحرارة والأشعة فوق البنفسجية خارج المبنى، وتقلل من فقدان الحرارة الداخلية أثناء الشتاء. وهناك أيضاً خليتان تعملان على وقود الغاز الطبيعي تزودان المبنى بـ (400 كيلو واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية المبنى بكل كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها ليلاً، بالإضافة إلى (5%) من كمية الكهرباء التي يحتاجها نهاراً. أما عادم الماء الحار فقد أنتج بواسطة خلايا الوقود المستخدمة للمساعدة على تسخين المبنى وتزويده بالماء الحار. بينما وضعت أنظمة التبريد والتكييف على السقف كمولد غاز أكثر من كونها مولد كهربائي، وهذا يخفض من فقدان الطاقة المرتبط بنقل الطاقة الكهربائية. كما أن لوحات (Photovoltaic Panels) الموجودة على المبنى من الخارج تزود المبنى بطاقة إضافية تصل إلى (15 كيلو واط). وداخل المبنى تتحكم حساسات الحركة بالمراوح وتطفىء الإضاءة في المناطق قليلة الإشغال مثل السلالم. أما إشارات الخروج فهي مضاءة بثنائيات خفيفة مخفضة لإستهلاك الطاقة. والنتيجة النهائية هي أن المبنى يستهلك طاقة أقل بنسبة (35-40%) مقارنة بأي مبنى تقليدي مماثل.
ومن الأمثلة الأخرى على العمارة الخضراء برج (The Swiss Re Tower) القابع في أحد شوارع مدينة لندن والمصمم بواسطة المعماري نورمان فوستر وشركاه، ويشير اللندنيون لهذا الصرح المعماري بأنه الإضافة الأحدث إلى خط أفق مدينتهم العريقة، وهذا البرج المنتصب كثمرة الخيار يتكون من (41 طابقاً)، إلا أن الشيء الرائع في هذا المبنى ليس شكله المعماري الجميل ولكن كفائته العالية في استهلاك الطاقة، فتصميمه المبدع والخلاق يحقق وفراً متوقعاً في استهلاك الطاقة يصل إلى (50%) من إجمالي الطاقة الذي تستهلكه بناية تقليدية مماثلة. ويتجلى غنى المبنى بمزايا توفير الطاقة في استعمال الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعيتين كل ما أمكن ذلك. وتتكون واجهة المبنى من طبقتين من الزجاج (الخارجية منها عبارة عن زجاج مزدوج)، والطبقتان تحيطان بتجويف مهوى بالستائر الموجهة بالحاسب الآلي. كما أن نظام حساسات الطقس الموجود على المبنى من الخارج يراقب درجة الحرارة وسرعة الرياح ومستوى أشعة الشمس، ويقوم بغلق الستائر وفتح لوحات النوافذ عند الحاجة. أما شكل المبنى فهو مصمم بحيث يزيد من استعمال ضوء النهار الطبيعي، ويقلل من الحاجة للإضاءة الاصطناعية، ويتيح مشاهدة مناظر خارجية طبيعية حتى لمن هم في عمق المبنى من الداخل.
أما المبنى الأخضر الأكثر شهرة فهو موجود مؤقتاً على "لوحة الرسم" لحين إكمال مراحل إنشائه وهو برج الحرية الذي سيتم بناؤه في الموقع السابق لمبنى مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويورك. المعماريون المصممون سكيدمور وأوينجز وميريل وإستوديو دانيال ليبيسكيند (Skidmore, Owings & Merrill and Studio Daniel Libeskind) قاموا بدمج مزايا التصميم البيئي في جميع أرجاء المبنى الضخم. وسيحوي البرج الرئيس والذي سيرتفع (1.776 قدم) الألواح الشمسية بالإضافة إلى محطة طاقــة هوائية (تعمل على الرياح)، التوربينـات يتوقـع أن تولـد حوالي (1 ميجا واط) من الطاقة، وهو ما يكفي لتغذية البرج بنسبة (20%) من احتياجه المتوقع من الطاقة. ومثل المباني الخضراء الأخرى فإن البرج سيعتمد على الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعيتين، بالإضافة إلى أنظمة وعناصر الإنارة ذات الكفاءة العالية في استهلاك الطاقة. 
العمارة المستدامة الخضراء والتراث العمراني: 
مفهوم "العمارة المستدامة الخضراء" دخل حيز الاستعمال والرواج والانتشار في الأوساط المهنية في قطاعات صناعة البناء والتشييد في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة فقط في التسعينيات من القرن المنصرم، ولكن جذور هذه الحركة يمكن تتبعها لسنوات طويلة في العصور الماضية. فقد كانت الموارد المتاحة بما فيها الأرض ومواد البناء المحلية تستغل بكفاءة عالية، كما أنها قدمت معالجات بيئية ذكية أسهمت إلى حد كبير في خلق توافق بيئي بين المبنى والبيئة المحيطة، ومن تلك المعالجات العناية بتوجيهات المباني، وتوظيف طبوغرافية الأرض، واستخدام الأفنية الداخلية، والعرائش، والمشربيات، وملاقف الهواء، والعناية بأشكال وأحجام النوافذ والفتحات، والحوائط السميكة، والاعتماد على المواد المحلية كالطين والخشب، وجعل المباني متلاصقة ومتقاربة، بالإضافة إلى استغلال وتوظيف العناصر النباتية في التكييف البيئي والتقليل من وطأة الظروف المناخية. إن الفوائد والمزايا البيئية-الاقتصادية التي حققتها في الماضي عمارتنا المحلية هي بحد ذاتها صور وتطبيقات مبكرة لمفهوم العمارة المستدامة الخضراء. لذلك فإن المطلوب الآن هو تبني أفكار ودروس وعبر العمارة التقليدية من منظور بيئي-اقتصادي ومن ثم دراستها وتطويرها وتوظيفها في المباني الحديثة بما يتلائم مع احتياجات العصر والتقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي في أنظمة ومواد البناء. 
كما أن هناك أمثلة عالمية قديمة للعمارة المستدامة الخضراء ومنها على سبيل المثال القصر البلوري أو الكريستال بالاس (Crystal Palace) في مدينة لندن والمبني عام 1851م، وغاليريا فيتوريو إمانويل ميلان الثانية (Milan's Galleria V. Emanuele II) المبني عام 1877م، فقد تم فيهما استخدام مراوح السقف والغرف المبردة بالهواء تحت الأرض لضبط درجة الحرارة الداخلية.



أكمل
اتمني ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (30 ديسمبر 2005)

الممارسة المهنية الخضراء :
الإستدامة هي واحدة من أهم الاعتبارات التي يتم أخذها بالحسبان عند مزاولة المعماريين والمهندسين للمهنة في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، وقد أصبح الحديث عن العمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة من الأمور المألوفة في الأوساط المهنية الهندسية في الكثير من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة، وكان ذلك متزامناً مع القلق المتزايد بشأن التأثيرات السلبية للبيئة المشيدة على الحالة البيئية لكوكب الأرض، بالإضافة إلى التحديات الاقتصادية المتفاقمة نتيجة لارتفاع تكاليف الطاقة ومواد البناء. ولذلك فقد تبنى المهنيون أنفسهم تجريب مصادر الطاقة البديلة، وتطوير تقنيات خفض استهلاك الطاقة، وتقليل المخلفات والملوثات الصلبة والسائلة والغازية، بالإضافة إلى تطوير مواد وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة. يقول المعماري جيمس ستيل في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء": "...الإستدامة تتطلب توظيف المهارات التي يستعملها المعماري بشكل أفضل كالتحليل، المقارنة، التأليف، والاستنتاج وهي تقود إلى الخيارات الجمالية التي لها أساس في الحقيقة بدلاً من الأنماط التشكيلية...".
لابد من التأكيد على أن مفاهيم وتطبيقات الإستدامة في صناعة البناء ليست ترفاً علمياً وإنما هي أسلوب عملي جديد للممارسة المهنية أثناء التصميم والإشراف. قبل كل شيء يجب أن نثير بعض الأسئلة عن الطرق المتبعة في تصميم وبناء مساكننا ومنشآتنا المعمارية، وما هي القرارات التصميمية التي يتخذها المعماري والمهندس عند بلورة فكرة التصميم واختيار أنظمة ومواد البناء، هذه القرارات التي تتخذ على عجل في أروقة المكاتب الهندسية والاستشارية تبدو ظاهرياً سهلة وروتينية، ولكنها في الحقيقة أصبحت تشكل خطورة كبيرة من حيث أنها تؤثر وبشكل مباشر على مستقبلنا البيئي والصحي والاقتصادي. ومعظم هذا القلق ينتهي إلى استعمال الموارد وأهمها الطاقة التي أصبحت تشكل عبئاً اقتصاديا كبيراً على الأفراد والمجتمعات والحكومات. والطاقة المستهلكة في أنشطة البناء لا تتوقف على عمليات التشغيل التقليدية لأن الطاقة مجسدة في مواد البناء نفسها، في استخراجها من الطبيعة وتصنيعها ونقلها وتركيبها وتجميع الفاقد والتخلص منه، وبعد ذلك تأتي عمليات التشغيل المتواصلة وتصبح الطاقة عبئاً اقتصادياً وبيئياً في نفس الوقت بسبب التلوث الناجم عن غازات البيت الزجاجي والانبعاث الأخرى. ثم هناك خسارة الجمال الطبيعي وتدمير الأنظمة الحيوية واستنزاف الموارد البيئية، وهذه جميعها تتزامن مع عمليات استخراج موارد الطاقة وخامات مواد البناء من الطبيعة. 

الخلاصة 
أن تفعيل تطبيق مفاهيم وممارسات الإستدامة والعمارة الخضراء في صناعة البناء لا يمكن أن يتم إلا عن طريق المعماريين والمهندسين المؤهلين في هذا المجال، وهو ما سيقود إلى إيجاد الحلول الملائمة للمشاكل البيئية والاقتصادية والوظيفية 
إن "العمارة الخضراء" "والمباني المستدامة" ليست ترفاً أكاديمياً، ولا توجهاً نظرياً أو أماني وأحلام لا مكان لها من الواقع، بل إنها تمثل توجهاً تطبيقياً عالمياً وممارسة مهنية واعية بدأت تتشكل ملامحها وأبعادها بشكل كبير في أوساط المعماريين والمهندسين المعنيين بقطاعات البناء في الدول الصناعية المتقدمة. وقد قطعت تلك الدول أشواطاً طويلة في هذا المجال وهناك تزايداً ملحوظاً في الإقبال على هذا التوجه من قبل العامة في ظل الاهتمام المتواصل من قبل المهنيين أنفسهم. فالمعماريون والمهندسون هم بمثابة الأدوات (Tools) الفاعلة التي تستطيع توطين هذه التقنيات وتأصيلها كممارسات مهنية أثناء تصميم مشاريع المباني والإشراف على تنفيذها. وهذا بدوره يتطلب الاهتمام بالتعليم المعماري والهندسي في جامعاتنا بحيث تصبح كليات العمارة والهندسة "حاضنة" لتوجه العمارة الخضراء والمباني المستدامة. 
من المنظور المهني، ومن أجل إيجاد الحلول البيئية والاقتصادية للمشاكل التي يعاني منها قطاع البناء نحن بحاجة ماسة إلى تغيير الأنماط التقليدية المتبعة في تصميم وتنفيذ مبانينا لجعلها أكثر استدامة، وهذا التغيير المطلوب يجب أن يبدأ من العنصر الرئيس في عمليات صناعة البناء وهو المعماري والمهندس المصمم، أما وسائل إحداث هذا التغيير فهي كما أسلفنا تنبع من العملية التعليمية في كليات العمارة والهندسة، وتتواصل أثناء الممارسة من خلال التعليم المستمر والتدريب والتأهيل المهني في هذا المجال.
الموضوع منقول


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (30 ديسمبر 2005)

اتمني ان اكون قدمت شئ مفيد للجميع ومن خلاله يتعرفوا علي العمارة الخضراء أو العمارة المستدامة 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
الموضوع علي ثلاث حلاقات نظرا لحجمه


----------



## سيد مرعي (30 ديسمبر 2005)

[frame=13 70] ​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​شكرا لك أخ جودي ​الموضوع جيد وبه جهد طيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ​أشرت في رسالتك الي ان الموضوع منقول نود منك [mark=00CC99]الاشارة الي المرجع لتعم الاستفادة لانني أعمل بالبحث فى هذا الموضوع ولي مقال منشور علي المنتدي بعنوان مفاهيم الاستدامة والتنمية المستدامة رجاء التعاون من خلال المنتدي أو مراسلتي علي ال Email الخاص بي [/mark] وجزاك الله خيرآ​[/frame]​​


----------



## معماري معاصر (30 ديسمبر 2005)

الشكر الجزيل لمهندس مباني على الفكرة الرائعة التي طرحها و هي (كيف يتم معرفة ان المبنى مبنى صديق للبيئة )
و نحن بانتظار ما سوف تفيدنا به............الشكر الجزيل


----------



## معماري معاصر (31 ديسمبر 2005)

الشكرالجزيل للزملاء على افادتكم لنا و نحن بانتظار المزيد من معلوماتكم القيمة ..............شكرا


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

*استكمال ** لمفاهيم الاستدامة ***

[frame=13 70] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

سنقوم ان شاء الله بسرد اهم التعاريف الخاصة بالموضوع 
[line]


أولا - مفهوم البيئة ومكوناتها :

يتشكل النظام البيئي أو المنظومة البيئية من عدد من المكونات لكل منها بناؤة الذاتي وتفاعلاته الداخلية وتفاعلاته مع أمثاله ومع غير أمثاله ممن يشاركونه الحيز المكاني.

ويمكن تقسيم النظام البيئي إلي ثلاث مكونات رئيسية هي:

1- المحيط الطبيعي: وهو المحيط الحيوي أو الحيز الذي تكون فيه الحياة أو يمكن أن تكون فيه الحياة 

2- المحيط المصنوع : وهو ما صنعه الإنسان وبناه وأقامه في حيز المحيط الحيوي مثل المدن والمستوطنات البشرية ومراكز الصناعة والمزارع وشبكات المواصلات وشبكات المياه والصرف والطاقة وغير ذلك من الوسائل التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في تحويل عناصر المحيط الحيوي الي سلع وخدمات تشبع حاجات المجتمع . 

3- المحيط الاجتماعي: وهو ما وضعه الأنسأن من نظم ومؤسسات لإدارة العلاقات بين المجتمع ومكونات النظام البيئي ( الطبيعة والمصنوعة ) الأخري والعلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع.









العوامـل المختلفة التي تؤثر علي البيئـة​ 

ونتيجة لتعرض البيئة بأنواعها السابق ذكرها الي عدم الاتزأن الطبيعي وتنشأ المشكـلات البيئـية عادة نتيجة خلل أو تدهور في بعض التفاعلات التي تجري فيما بين مكونات النظام البيئي, مثل أن يسمح الأنسأن في إدارته للمحيط المصنوع ببعض الممارسات التي تخرج الي المحيط الحيوي الذي يعيش فيه فنلوثه وتفسده , أو يتخذ في ادارته لمؤسسات المحيط الاجتماعي من القرارات التي تتصل بالمحيط المصنوع بما يؤثر سلباٌ علي المحيط الحيوي , لذا فأن تحليل هذه التفاعلات وفهمها يتيح الوسائل لتشخيص أسباب التدهور البيئي وبالتالي التوصل الي طرق العلاج والتصويب.​ 

2-2-1- العمارة كأحد مكونات البيئة المصنوعة :

نتيجة لدور العمارة البارز في تكوين البيئة المحيطة وما تسببه من بعض المشاكل والسلبيات بها أدي ذلك الي أهمية دور المعماري في نشأة عمارة بيئية صحية لاتتنافر مع الظروف المحيطة بها ولكن تستخدمها لصالحها كما وصي بها الدكتور " حسن فتحي "حيث يقول :​ 
(_ في هذا العصر وفرت التكنولوجيا الحديثة للمعماري كل الأساليب والمبتكرات التي تغنيه عن الاهتمام بما هي عليه البيئه الخارجية والظروف الطبيعية التي يعيش فيها المبني واصبح عملهكمن يلعب الكرة مستخدما المدفع فأذا كأن القصد حصد الاهداف فأن الهدف تحقق حتي قتل حارس المرمي ) ._​ 
_وينصح أيضاٌ المعماريون بقوله ( يجب ألا تتعامل مع البيئة مثلما تتعامل مع الورقة التي ترسم عليها علي أنها فارغة بيضاء .. فأن البناء الجيد الذي تكون بصدد أنشاءه أنما تضيف حديثا علي بيئة قائمة من قبلة .. فالواجب احترامها وفهمها والتعامل معها والاستفادة منها لصالح ما تقوم به)._

_-2-2- التصميم البيئي : 

هو ذلك التخصص المتعلق بحل مشاكل البيئة والحفاظ عليها وتوظيفها لخدمة الأنسأن وهو ذلك العلم الناتج عن أندماج العمارة كفن وهندسة مع البيئة وقد ظهر هذا التخصص منذ بدابية الخمسينيات كرد فعل طبيعي للمشاكل البيئية التي أصبحت علي درجة كبيرة من التشعب والتعقيد وذلك بهدف وضع سياسات عامة وبرامج شامله متنوعة وجذرية تحقق اسهاما في مجال الحفاظ علي البيئة وتحسن نوعيتها سواء في المدن الحالية او المدن الجديدة والمستقبلية , وبالتالي تحقيق أسهام له وزنه في انتماء المواطن الحضري لبيئته .

2-2-3- العمارة البيئية : 
العمارة البيئية هي ثمرة التفاعل الكامل والوثيق بين المواطن والعوامل البيئية من حوله وفريق التصميم البيئي بقيادة المهندس المعماري , وهي تلك العمارة التي تحقق للمواطن الحد الكافي من متطلباتة البيئية والحد الادني من التلوث البيئي والحد المقبول من الشروط الصحية اللازمة لمعيشتة وهو ما ينعكس بدورة علي درجة نوعية وكفاءة البيئة الحضرية ومدي أنتماء المواطن لتلك البيئة والتزامه ووعيه بالمحافظة عليها .



​​_​ 


[/frame]


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

[frame=13 70] 
​
​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​استكمال باقي تعاريف الاستدامة (2/3)​[line]​​3- مفاهيم الاستدامــة Sustainability ​​تعتبر العمارة المستدامة أحد الإتجاهات الحديثة للفكر المعمارى الذى يهتم بالعلاقة بين المبنى وبيئتة سواء كأنت طبيعية أو مصنوعة .​​تتجلى مشكلة الأنسأن مع الطبيعة في ضرورة إعطاء الطبيعة صفة الإستمرار بكفاءة كمصدر للحياة ، فالعمارة البيئية هى عملية تضمن للمبنى أن يصمم بإسلوب يحترم البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تقليل إستهلاك الطاقة والمواد والموارد وايضاً تقليل تأثير الأنشاء والإستعمال على البيئة وتعظيم الأنسجام مع الطبيعة .​ظهرت في بداية الستينات من القرن الماضى العديد من الصيحات التى نادت بحماية البيئة والطبيعة وظهر التفكير في المبنى كنظام بيئى مصغر يتفاعل ويتداخل مع النظام البيئى الأكبر ، أتبعها ظهور العديد من الجمعيات والمؤسسات المهتمة بالعمارة البيئية والمبنى البيئى من خلال فكرة الإستدامة مثل حركة بيولوجيا البناء ،والتى إعتبرت المبنى كائن حى يمثل للأنسأن طبقة الجلد الثالثة (Third skin).​​*3-1- *التنمية المستدامة. Sustainable Development ​
​التنمية المستدامة هى التنمية التى تلائم متطلبات الحاضر دون أنقاص قدرة الأجيال المستقبلية لتتوافق مع تلبية متطلباتهم ، وتشمل التنمية طبقاً لهذا التعريف مضمونين أساسيين:- ​أنها ليست قاصرة على عدد من العلوم والمناطق بل للدلالة على العالم بأسرة الأن وفي المستقبل . ​ليس هناك مفهوم محدداًُ للتنمية المستدامة ولكن الغرض هو استمرار تلك التنمية .​وتشتمل هذة التنمية على فكرتين اساسيتين تتحقق من خلالهما :​​الفكرة الأول : الحاجة(Needs) إلىتهيئة الوضع من أجل المحافظة على مستوى حياة مرضى لجميع الناس .​​الفكرة الثأنية : الحدود القصوى(Limits) لسعة البيئة لتلبية إحتياجات الحاضر والمستقبل طبقاً لمستوى التكنولوجيا ، النظم الإجتماعية ، وتتدرج هذة الإحتياجات من إحتياجات أساسية كالمأكل والمشرب والملبس إلى أحتياجات فرعية طبقاً لتقسيم ماسلو (Maslow’s Model) شكل (*) والمتوقفة على السن– النوع – الوضع الأجتماعى – المهنة.​​​​​​

​وينبغى أن يحصل كل فرد في جميع أنحاء العالم على فرصتة في المحاولة للأرتقاء بمستوى معيشته فوق هذا الحد الثابت ( الأدنى ) وتشمل هذة الحدود الحدود الطبيعية مثل الموارد المحدودة – الأنتاجية المنخفضة الناتجة عن الإستثمار المفرط للمواد وأنخفاض نوعية الحياة وتضاءل التنوع الحيوى فمن أجل مستقبلنا المشترك سيكون من الأفضل إشباع الضروريات وتقليل الحدود .​​ومن خلال تلك الفكرتين يمكن تقييم كل التنميات سواء كأنت تنمية عمرأنية ، سياسية أو إجتماعية في ضوء التنمية المستدامة .​​3-1-1- مفهوم التنمية المستدامة.Sustainable Development & Various Viewpoints ​تعددت وجهات النظر المختلفة حول التنمية المستدامة والتى تنوعت بين التعريفات الخاصة والعامة ومن هذة التعريفات :-​R.Repetto 1986 عرف التنمية المستدامة بأنها قائمة على الإفتراض بأن القرارات الحالية يجب​​ألا تضعف من أمكأنية الحفاظ وتحسين مستوى الحياة بالمستقبل من خلال إدارة جيدة للنظم الإقتصادية التى تحقيق ربحية الموارد وصيأنة الأصول الثابتة .​R.Good land & G ledec 1987إشارة إلى ضرورة مضاعفة الإستفادة المكتسبة من التنمية الإقتصادية التى تخضع للحفاظ على الخدمات وجودة الموارد الطبيعية .​​Bread for the world 1993 تتطلب ملائمة الضروريات الأساسية لجميع الناس وإتاحة فرص التقدم الإقتصادى والإجتماعى ، من خلال قدرة مشاريع التنمية تنظيمياً ومالياً على إعتبار أى تنمية هى تنمية مستدامة وحماية البيئة وإتاحة فرص جديدة للتنمية.​​من خلال هذة التعريفات المختلفة يمكن إستنتاج أن التنمية المستدامة هى البحث والتنفيذ لخطط جذرية تمكن المجتمع النجاح في تفاعله توازنياً- إلى أجل غير مسمى- مع المنظومة الطبيعية (حيوية أو غير حيوية) من خلال الإحتفاظ بمستوى معين يسمح بإستردادهما. فهى عملية متشبعة الجوأنب تضمن للبيئة الطبيعية والنظام الإقتصادى وطبيعة الحياة الإجتماعية نظام آمن مستدام ورفاهية الشعوب ، ولأنجاحها لابد من تظافر كل الجهود في كافة التخصصات للوصول إلى الإستدامة والمحافظة على عالمناً.​​3-1-2 الأبعاد المحورية للإستدامة.​​للتنمية المستدامة ثلاثة محاور رئيسية يعتبروا الدعائم الرئيسية لها بأختلال أحدهم تتأثر الأهداف الرئيسية للتنمية أو الإستدامة (شكل 2) هذة المحاور هى :- ​​البيئــة Environment​​الإقتـصاد Economy​​المجتـمع Society​​​​

​​ولنجاح عملية التنمية المستدامة لابد من إرتباط هذة المحاور وتكاملها نظراً للإرتباط الوثيق بين البيئة والإقتصاد والأمن الإجتماعى وإجراء التحسينات الإقتصادية ورفع مستوى الحياة الإجتماعية بما يتناسب مع الحفاظ على المكونات الأساسية الطبيعية للحياة والتى تعتبر من العمليات طويلة الأمد .​​أن فكرة الإستدامة البيئية تقوم على ترك الأرض في حالة جيدة للأجيال القادمة أفضل مما كأنت ، فإذا إحتفظ الأنسأن بنشاطة وأداه دون إستنزاف المواد الطبيعية أو إهدار البيئة الطبيعية يكون هذ النشاط مستدام طبيعياً ويتحقق هذا عن طريق :- ​​- قلة أستهلاك المواد الطبيعية .​​- إستخدام مواد قابلة للتدوير كلياً بعد الإستهلاك وتكون قابلة للتجديد ، ويتم تجميعها دون إضرار بالبيئة أو إستنزاف مواردها .​​- وصول نسبة التدوير للمخلفات 100 % ​​- الحفاظ على الطاقة وقابلية مخزونها للتجديد والمحافظة على البيئة .​​

​​​​​


​​[/frame] ​


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

*استكمال باقي تعاريف الاستدامة (3/3)*

[frame=13 70] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​استكمال باقي تعاريف الاستدامة (3/3)​
3-2 العمارة المستدامة . Sustainable Architecture ​تعتبر العمارة تحديداً فريداً في مجال الاستدامة فالمشروعات المعمارية تستهلك كميات كبيرة من المواد وتخرج كميات أكبر من المخلفات والنفايات.



دورة حياة المبنى الكاملة .​وقد عرف الأنشاء المستدام بأنة عبارة عن الإبتكار والإدارة المسئولة عن بناء بيئة صحية قائمة على الموارد الفعالة والمبادىء البيئية.( Resource Efficient & Ecological Principle) وهدف هذة النوعية من العمارة هو الحد من التأثيرالسلبى على البيئة من خلال الطاقة وفعالية الموارد 

3 -2- 1 مبادىء العمارة المستدامة :​ 
- الحد من إستهلاك الموارد الغير قابلة للتجديد .​ 
- تجميل البيئة الطبيعية .​ 
- إزالة أو الحد من إستخدام المواد السامة . ​ 
_وتطبيق هذة المبادىء يقلل التأثير السلبى على البيئة الطبيعية والمشيدة من حيث المبأنى ومحيطها المباشر والإقليمى والعالمى فالمبنى المستدام أنطلاقاً من هذة المبادىء يعرف بأنه مماراسات البناء التى تسعى إلى الجودة المتكاملة ( الإقتصادية – الإجتماعية – البيئية ) بطريق واضحة ، فالإستخدام المنطقى للموارد الطبيعية والإدارة الملائمة للمبأنى يسهم في إنقاذ الموارد النادرة وتقليل إستهلاك الطاقة وتحسين البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار دورة حياة المبنى كاملة ( ) وكذلك الجودة البيئية ، الوظيفيه ، الجماليه و القيم المستقبليه ._​ 
3-2-2أهداف العمارة المستدامة :​ 
نظراً لتغييرالإتجاة العالمى من الإهتمام بالكم إلى الكيف والتى شكلت أهداف جديده لقطاع الأنشاء ومطالب المستهلك والصحوات العالمية للإستدامة والتى شكلت الأهداف الرئيسية للعمارة المستدامة في الأتى :-​فاعلية الموارد ​فاعلية الطاقة ​الوقاية من التلوث ​التوافق مع البيئة ​الأعمال النظامية والمتكاملة ​ 
-3 التصميم المستدام .​
للوصول إلى التصميم المستدام لابد من التكامل التام بين العمارة وكل من التخصصات الهندسية المكملة ( الكهربية – الميكأنيكية – الأنشائية ) بالإضافة إلى القيم الجمالية والتناسب والتركيب والظل والنوروالدراسات المكملة من تكلفة مستقبلية للنواحى المختلفة ( البيئية – الأقتصادية – البشرية ) وقد حددت خمس عوامل للوصول إلى التصميم المستدام .​ 
* تكامل التخطيط والتصميم ويكون التصميم ( ذاتى التشغيل ) إذا ما قورن بالتصميم التقليدى وتكون للقرارات التصميمية المبكرة تأثير قوى على فاعلية الطاقة .​ 
* إعتماد التصميم على الشمس وضوء النهار والتبريد الطبيعى كمصادر طبيعية للإمداد وتهيئة الجو المناسب للمستخدم .​ 
* اعتماد التصميم المستدام على فلسفة بنائية وليس شكل معين أكثر من اللجوء إلى الأشكال المألوفة .​ 
يفقرض أن تتكلف المبأنى المستدامة في مرحلة الإنشاء كثيراً ولكنها إقتصادية في مرحلة التشغيل ولا تكون أكثر تعقيداً من المبأنى التقليدية .​ 
* يعتبر التصميم المتكامل الذى يكون فية كل عنصر جزء من كل أكبر منه عنصراً هاماً لنجاح التصميم المستدام .​ 
* إعتبار ترشيد إستهلاك الطاقة وتحسين صحة المستخدم من العناصر الأساسية في التصميم تليها العناصر الأخرى ،فالإتجاهات التصميمية الحديثة يجب أن توجه الى الأشكال المحافظة على الطاقة وفاعليتها وإدماج التكنولوجيا المتوافقة المحافظة على الأنسأن والبيئة .​ 
-2-1- مبادىء التصميم المستدام .​
للوصول الى عماره مستدامة يجب ارساء مبادىء الإستدامة في العملية التصميمية وتوجية نظر المعماريين الى العملية التصميمية المستدامة والتى تهتم بالعناصر الآتية :-​ 
دراسة المكأن . بداية أى تصميم مستدام يجب أن يبدأ بدراسة المكأن فإذا اهتممنا بأبعاد المكأن المختلفة يمكن لنا العيش فية دون تدميرة ، ويساعد المصممين في عمل التصميم المناسب كالتوجيه والحفاظ على البيئة الطبيعية وتوافقها مع التصميم والوصول إلى التكامل بين المبنى وبيئته المبنية والخدمات المتاحة .​ 
الاتصال بالطبيعة . سواء كأنت بيئة طبيعية أو مبنية هذا الأتصال يمنح الحياة للمبنى وبدمجة مع بيئة تعايشة ومستخدمية .​ 
إدراك العمليات الطبيعية . فالحياة الطبيعية تكاملية أى أن النظم الطبيعية تسير في دائرة مغلقة ( أكتمال دورة الغذاء والطاقة في مرحلة الأرض البكر ) وتلبية حاجات جميع الأنواع يأتى عن طريق العمليات الحياتية ، فعن طريق عمليات المشاركة التى تجدد ولا تستنزف الموارد وتصبح أكثر حيوية فكلما كأنت الدورات طبيعية ومرئية عادت البيئة المصممة إلى الحياة .​ 
دراسة التأثير البيئى . التصميم المستدام يسعى إلى إدراك التأثير البيئى للتصميم . بتقييم الموقع ،الطاقة ،المواد ، فعالية طاقة التصميم وأساليب البناء ومعرفة الجوأنب السلبية ومحاولة تحقيقها عن طريق إستخدام مواد مستدامة ومعدات ومكملات قليلة السمية (إستخدام المواد والأدوات قابلة التدوير في الموقع )​ 
تكامل بيئة التصميم ودعم العمليات . يجب تعاون جميع التخصصات المشاركة في العملية التصميمية مع تضمين المبأنى المستدامة في المراحل الأولية لإتخاذ القرارات التصميمية والإهتمام بمشاركة المستخدمين والمجتمعات المحلية والمناطق المجاورة في اتخاذ القرار.​ 
دراسة الطبيعة البشرية. يجب أن يهتم التصميم المستدام بدراسة طبيعية المستخدمين وخصائص البيئة المشيدة وإدراك متطلبات السكأن والمجتمع و الخلفية الثقافية والعادات والتقاليد حيث تتطلب العمارة المستدامة دمج القيم الجمالية والبيئية والإجتماعية والسياسية والاخلاقية وإستخدام توقعات المستخدمين والتكنولوجيا للمشاركة في العملية التصميمية المناسبة للبيئة .​ 


 
​- الصيغة التنفيذية لتحقيق الاستدامة في العمارة :​ 
*لقد اجتهد كثير من رواد الاستدامة في العمارة وعديد من التنظيمات المهنية والاكاديمية في تطوير وسائل تحقيق الاستدامة وتفعيلها وجعلها متاحة وملموسة وقد أمكن استخلاص الصيغة التنفيذية بمفهومها المعاصر في النقاط التالية :*​ 
*1- *فيما يخص التصميم:​ 
* أن يكون المبني مصمما ليعمر طويلا ويؤدي دوره طوال الوقت ويكون مقاوم للكوارث الطبيعية .​* أن يحقق المبني أقصي معدلات الاستثمار للطاقة والمياه والمواد .​* أن يكون المبني قادرا علي الاكتفاء الذاتي من الطاقة. ​* أن يقبل المبني التعديلات والامتدادات مستقبلا . ​* أن يتحاشي تصميم المبني الأضرار الصحية .​ 
*2- *فيما يخص مواد البناء( الاستعمال الأمثل للمواد Optimizing Material Use):​ 
* أقصي أستعمال لمواد البناء المتجددة .​* أستعمال مواد ومنتجات معمرة .​* إختيار مواد مقتصدة الطاقة .​* تشجيع إستعمال المواد القابلة للتدوير .​ 
* تشجيع إستعمال المواد المستردة .​ 
* الإعتماد علي سبق التجهيز لأقصي قدر ممكن .​ 
*3- *فيما يخص الموقع (مصادقة الطبيعة والاحتفاء بها بدلا من مجابهتهاCelebrating Nature ):​* تقييم وتقدير ثروات الموقع حق قدرها .​ 
* إستعمال وإعادة إستعمال المباني القائمة .​ 
* توقيع المبني وتوجيهه بالشكل الذي يقلل من وطأة الظروف البيئيةعلية.​ 

بعض المراجع المستخدمة :​*- د.م: محسن محمد ابراهيم - " العمارة المستدامة ", مؤتمر هندسة القاهرة الأول , "العمارة والعمران في اطار التنمية " ,2003 .​
- د. شفق العوض الوكيل –د.محمد عبدالله سراج-المناخ وعمارة المناطق الحارة-القاهرة1985​​ 


[/frame]


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

*العمارة البيئة المعاصرة ( بحث علمي هام)*

:12: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
[line]​من خلال بحثي فى موضوع العمارة البيئية وجدت بحث بعنوان

العمارة البيئية المعاصرة 
 ( خالد سليم فجال )
وهو بحث منشور من خلال مؤتمر الأزهر 2004

وهو بحث [grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082]ممتاز وهام[/grade]  في هذا المجال يقوم فيه بالاشارة الي تعاريف للنظام البيئي 
وشرح لفلسفة العمارة الخضراء والتصميم المستدام وتقنيات التصميم المستدام
مع ذكر لامثلة تطبيقية لمباني تستخدم التكنولوجيا المتوافقة مع البيئة 







[line]
وليعم النفع للجميع ولأهمية البحث وقيمته العلمية 
فهو ضمن المرفقات للرسالة ​


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

*اساسيات العمارة الخضراء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع و هذا الموضوع المفيد 


[line]
العمارة الخضراء من الاتجاهات المعمارية التي بدات فى الظهور علي الساحة العالمية منذ انتشار التلوث البيئي وتهديد الانسان بالفناء ....
وهذا موقع يعرف بأساسيات العمارة الخضراء وهو موقع مميز ..
[grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082] 
مرفق مع الملحقات ملف وورد به هذا الموضوع كاملا 
وبه أيضا الرابط للموقع [/grade] 
[line]
​


----------



## معماري معاصر (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا ...شكرا ....شكرا
الشكر الجزيل لك على معلوماتك الرائعة و هذا ان دل فهو يدل على خلفية علمية ممتازة شكرا لك حقا........و في الحقيقة من بعد اذنك اني اطمع بالمزيد.......شكرا لك


----------



## معماري معاصر (1 يناير 2006)

بارك الله فيك....شكرا لك على ما افدتنا به.........و نحن بانتظار المزيد منك للاستفادة من علمك و معرفتك شكرا لـ 
sayed-marey


----------



## lanja (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات و ارجو من من لديه اي معلومات اضافية عن العمارة الخضراء، ياحبذا دراسات ...اكون شاكرة جددددددددا


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخي (معماري معاصر ) علي هذا الاطراء وأن شاء الله اعدك بأن أكمل هذا الموضوع كما وعدت 
ولكن اخي أريد اذا كانت لك اي تحفظات او تعليقات فلا تحرمني منها وليعم النفع 

[line]


لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## سيد مرعي (1 يناير 2006)

*بحث أخر يضم موقع من أهم المواقع المتخصصة فى الموضوع*

​


> وهذا موقع يعرف بأساسيات العمارة الخضراء وهو موقع مميز ..​مرفق مع الملحقات ملف وورد به هذا الموضوع كاملا​​


وبه أيضا الرابط للموقع​​​


----------



## معماري معاصر (1 يناير 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لـ Sayed-marey على المعلومات القيمة التي يتحفنا بها دائما و نحن سعداء جدا لوجود مهندس ذو خلفية ثقافية ممتازة معنا على هذا الموقع.........اننا نطمع دائما بالمزيد منك........الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## معماري معاصر (2 يناير 2006)

(مقتبس)
الحياة هي بالتأكيد شيئ معقد للغاية و الحياة الجيدة دون شك ليست بالأمر السهل ولكن العيش بطريقة أفضل مما اعتدنا عليه هو بالتأكيد أمر ممكن .
أفكار ومبادئ معايير خواطر أراء وكلها موجهة ضمن خط واحد :
أن تعيش حياتك بأفضل صورة ممكن أن تكون بعضها يتتطور أكثر من غيره وبعضها ما زال في طور التقدم والظهور و العديد لم يخرج بعد وكلها مجتمعة تشكل جزء من فلسفة الحياة وهي الانطلاق من الواقع يساعدنا على العيش بطريقة أكثر اكتمالا و الانسجام مع من وما هو موجود 
المشروع البيئي :
التصميم البيئي يعني ايجاد أبنية صحية لا تؤثر أو تغير كثيرا في البيئة المحيطة وقد كان للعمارة دائما هذا الهدف ولكن المواد الانشائية التي استخدمت في عصرنا الحالي ناقضت هذا بأكثر من طريقة تعود العمارة البيئية إلى هذه المبادئ القديمة التي قامت عليها العمارة اساسا لقد حصل هذا نتيجة الأزمات البيئية وتزايد الاهتمام بالنواحي الصحية وأولى الدراسات التي تناولت نظريات توفير الطاقة والحد من التلوث تعود إلى الستينات من القرن العشرين .
معظم الناس يقضون 90% من أوقاتهم ضمن بيئة مغلقة و التصميم السيئ ووجود المركبات السامة في بعض مواد البناء قد يكون سبب انتشار العديد من الأمراض الشائعة .
للتلوث الداخلي العديد من المصادر منها المواد التي 


تستخدم في إنشاء المبنى وتأسيسه والتي قد تطلق مركبات مؤذية و التقلب الشديد لرطوبة وجفاف الهواء والإنارة المباشرة والشديدة والحقول الكهربائية وتزايد الأيونات الموجبة والتلوث الصوتي والغازات الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود استعمال مواد كيماوية مختلفة للتنظيف داخل البيت والمواد الكيماوية التي تستعمل من أجل النباتات ودخان التبغ ووجود الجراثيم والعفن .
عندما يصمم المبنى فإنه يصمم ليدوم 
ويعمل على تأمين الصحة والراحة ويجب أن ينشئ لا لهدر الطاقة ولكن لاستعادتها ولإعادة توليدها .

المبنى البيئي :
هو مبنى ينشأ دون توفير من ناحية الكلفة الاقتصادية ولكن مواده تدوم مع الزمن لتخفض من تكاليف الصيانة قد تتغير من المتوسطة وحتى المرتفعة تبعاً لدرجة الراحة المرغوبة والوضع الاقتصادي لدى العميل .
المعايير الأساسية للتصميم البيئي متعددة للغاية و ترتكز على واقع معقد ولذلك فإن استيفائها جميعا شيء مستحيل تقريباً .
نتيجة البحث هي الاقتراب
قدر الامكان من التصميم المثالي واضعين في أذهاننا الهدف الرئيسي وهو خلق تناغم بين المنزل توفير الطاقة وصحة السكان .
الأهداف العامة :
الاستخدام الرئيسي هو للمواد المتوفرة بشكل كبير في البيئة المحلية للموقع ولا تحتاج لقدر كبير من التصنيع ( توفير الطاقة) وغير مؤذية لصحة الإنسان. 
ضمان مرونة المبنى باستيعاب التغيرات المحتملة في المستقبل المنظور .
التوجه نحو نظام كفئ لتوفير الطاقة ( العزل الحراري –الإضاءة الطبيعية..)
بالاعتماد على المناخ المحلي و استعمال الاختراعات التقنية مثل الصفائح الشمسية وأدوات تخفيض الحرارة الطبيعية .
ضمان متانة المبنى .
استخدام مواد يمكن تكريرها وإعادة استخدامها في حال هدم المبنى.
يجب أن تتمتع المنشأت بجمال أخاذ و تبعث الراحة في النفس (إضاءة كافية –ألوان طبيعية.....) .
استخدام الخضار كعنصر من عناصر التصميم .
أمثلة :
الغرف الخضراء في مدينة الحجارة :
التأثير المناخي للخضار في الساحات العمرانية حالات درست في ميلانو ايطاليا 
معظم الدراسات التي تناولت تأثير الخضار على الظروف الحرارية للفراغ الخارجي قد ركزت بشكل أساسي على المساحات الخضراء الواسعة ان الخضار في الساحات الصغيرة كالساحات العمرانية و الشوارع هو أقل بكثير ومن المعروف أنه حتى في المدن الكبيرة فان تاثيرها مهم في تعديل المناخ العمل التالي يبين نتائج الاحصائيات في أربع من ضواحي مدينة ميلانو .
التاثير المبرد للحدائق الكبيرة و الأحزمة الخضراء في تعديل حرارة الجزيرة العمرانية قد تم قياسه وتقييمه من قبل العديد من الباحثين وقد اتفقوا على ان حرارة الهواء تختلف بمقدار (2_3 ) درجات مئوية في قلب الساحات الخضراء (أكبر من خمسين هكتار ) بالنسبة للمناطق الملاصقة المبنية .
التاثير المبرد للمناطق الخضراء الصغيرة لم تتم دراسته بشكل جيد ( حتى 3 هكتار وهي مساحة حديقة متجاورة سكنية أو حديقة ساحة رئيسية ) ولكن تاثيره في تعديل مناخ المناطق المبنية الملاصقة يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار .
تخفيض حدة الإشعاع الشمسي عن طريق تظليل الأبنية بواسطة النباتات :

إن الطاقة الضوئية الساقطة على الكتلة الخضراء تتحول كالأتي :
قسم منها ينعكس يمتص و ينقل وقسم منها يتشتت في الجو على شكل حرارة كامنة و محسوسة و قسم منها يستخدم في النباتات في عملية التحويل الغذائي من خلال عملية التركيب الضوئي 
النباتات تحول الطاقة الشمسية الى طاقة كيميائية وخصوصا بامتصاصها الأشعة المرئية (الأكثر حرارة ) ولذا فان وجود النباتات يرتبط بتحديد المناخ لمنطقة محددة 
يوجد أدوات و طرائق تحليل تمكننا من تحديد درجة تخفيض الاشعة الشمسية تبعا لأوراق النبات 
أن اختيار نبات من بين متساقطات الأوراق هو مهم مثل الأختيار بين نبات متساقط الأوراق أو دائم الخضرة ولقد تم حساب معامل التظليل لعديد من النباتات في الصيف و هذه المعلومة يجب مراعاتها بشدة عند اختيار نباتات ستوضع قرب المباني 
ظل الكساء الأخضر يساهم بأكثر من طريق في تبريد المباني فهو يستطيع تخفيض الحرارة الداخلية لها ودرجة الحرارة العظمى المحيطة من خلال استعماله على جوانب الأبنية 
تعديل تبادل الإشعاع الشمسي و الموجات الطويلة بين السطح و البيئة الخارجية:
ان الغطاء الأخضر يصدر الأشعة تحت الحمراء أقل مما تصدره الأرض أوالمواد الصناعية وبهذا يخفض من معدل الأشعاع الحراري للبيئة .
الأبنية التي تواجه المسطحات الخضراء تقاوم كمية أقل من الحرارة الأشعاعية العالية بالنسبة للأبنية ا لمجاورة .
أن استراتيجية التخلخل الممكنة هي دمج الخضار مع المنشات وهذا يجبرنا على تخفيض التدفق الحراري العام من خلال التظليل و عكس الأشعاع الشمسي و تخفيض تغيرات الحمل الحراري و امتصاص الطاقة الشمسية المستعملة في عملية التبخر والتركيب الضوئي .

لا بد من مراعاة الناحية البيئية في تصاميمنا المعمارية للمنشآت الهندسية نظرا لأهمية هذا الجانب و تأثيره الكبير على حياتنا اليومية وعلى بيئتنا وصحة الناس 
دراسة الناحية البيئية لا تتم بشكل عشوائي اتنا عن طريق دراسة معمقة شاملة لجميع الجوانب 
لا بد من اعتماد منهج جديد ومذهب معماري يقوم بتبني هذه الطريقة العمارية في البناء
على الدولة فرض قواعد وقوانين تحدد فيها نظم البناء الواجب اتباعها في تنظيم المدينة وفرض نظام العمارة البيئية على قسم كبير منها
بما أن الإنسان قد غاص في الدنيا وعلومها و مشاكلها وسعى جاهدا نحوى التقنية الحديثة مدمرا طبيعته الجميلة دون اكتراث لذا فلنعطي الطبيعة حقها ونسعى لخلق جو صحي ومكان نبتعد فيه عن المدينة و ضجيجها ونجد فيه أنفسنا 

الغطاء الأخضر والتلوث الجوي :
الخضار في المدن يمكن ان يكون عنصرا اساسيا من نظام التحكم البيئي لكونه منقبا فعالا للغازات و الغبار ولأنه ىضعيف التاثر بها وملاحظ قوي لوحودها .
العديد من الدراسات حول الأثار السالبة للتلوث بينت كيف أن بعض الأنواع النباتية تتفاعل بصور مختلفة مع أنواع معينة من الملوثات وقد تراوحت استجاباتها من الحساسية العالية للملوثات 
النباتات الحساسة يمكن ان تستخدم كمنبه أو مقياس لمستويات التلوث الجوي في الواقع ان تفاعلها يكون على شكل علامات ضعف تظهر عليها وتحتاج الى تفاسير معقدة مثل التعدد في مستويات نموها ( عدم التناسق ) 
مثل تلون حواف الأوراق بسبب تضرر الكلوروفيل 
التنكرز (موت الخلايا ) 
ان استخدام النباتات كمراقب يجب ان يرافقه بحوث مختلفة بحيث يتم تحديد النباتات الأقوى التي تستطيع ان تتحمل هذه العناصر القادرة على امتصاص المواد الملوثة في الفراغات العمرانية لأنها تتمتع بالقوة الكافية للنجاة وهضم هذه العناصر .
هذا التخفيض يحصل على سطح الأوراق وانسجتها النباتية وذلك عن طريق امتصاص المركبات السامة من الغازات الضارة لأن النباتات تستخدم هذه المركبات من خلال عملية الأكسدة الغذائية الأشجار دائمة الخضرة تعمل حتى في الشتاء (عندما يبلغ التلوث حده الأعظمي ) وتساعد على التخلص من الملوثات بتخزينها في أوراقها بدلا من سقوطها على الأرض
إن الأنواع الأقوى يمكن أن تكون مفيدة هذا لأنها تساعد على اكتشاف الغبار وتصفيته من الجو .
ان مقدار التصفية يعتمد على قطر ذرات الغبار وتكون النتائج أكثر فعالية عندما تكون الأوراق ساكنة و بشرتها مجعدة ومقادير تخفيض الغبار في الجو مسجلة بنسبة 38 _ 42 بالنسبة للنباتات الدائمة الخضرة وبنسبة 27 _ 30 للأنواع المتساقطة ونحن نعتقد أن معدل التصفية يمكن ان يصل الى 200_ 1000 Kg \ha
الوظيفة المنتجة للخضار العام :
ان الوظائف المتجاهلة وغيلر المعتبرة للخضار في تخطيط الخضار العمراني هي الوظيفة المنتجة هذه ىالوظيفة تطور نفسها عن طريق انتاج العناصر الغذائية واستخدام بقايا الأخشلب كمواد خام لعدة استعمالات اهمها توليد الطاقة حيث أظهرت دراسة احصائية جرت في تورينتو في كندة أظهرت بعض البيانات الأحصائية حول الطاقة الكامنة المشتقة من الخشب (جميع المواد التي تاتي من دورة تخفيف كاملة 102 _260 ألف مجموعة في 5 _ 6 سنوات يمكن ان تكون افتراضيا جاهزة لتقديم طاقة كامنة تعادل 4000 من النفط


----------



## سيد مرعي (2 يناير 2006)

رجاء تقييم الموضوع ... لكي أتمكن من التطوير سواء بالنسبة للمادة العلمية أو أسلوب التقديم


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2006)

المعلومات ليست من مصدر واحد 
فانا كنت اقوم بعمل بحث ودراسة في المباني المستدامة من قبل ولي ايضا مشاركات علي هذا المنتدي 
فهناك مواقع علي النت سارسلها لك وورق كان لي معارف ياتون به لدي 
ساحول عرضه عليك في اقرب موعد باذن الله 
ولكن اعذرني هذه الايام لاني عندي امتحانات الترم ومشروع التخرج ولكن باذن الله ارسله لك في اقرب موعد 
ولك الان ما اتذكره حاليا من مواقع 
www.arch4all.net
وللعلم المباني الخضراء هي ايضا مباني موفرة للطاقة وسارل لك موضوع عن هذه النقطة


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2006)

المباني الموفرة للطاقة
إن مصاريف التدفئة والتبريد في الفصول المختلفة تعد مرتفعة لهذا فالتوجه الأفضل هو نحو تقليل تكلفة الاستخدام وتوفير الطاقة وهي مسألة عالمية لها مؤيديها وأبحاثها العلمية تنطلق ليس فقط من مبدأ تقليل تكلفة الحياة المريحة للإنسان بل أيضا من أن مصادر الطاقة ستشح عالميا .وبالتالي ستصبح تكلفتها هائلة مما سيحرم شرائح اكبر من السكان من التمتع بها في المستقبل، وها نحن نشهد كيف أن أسعار البترول زادت بمقدار 130% خلال السنتين الماضيتين فقط. كذلك فان تقليل استهلاك الطاقة يساعد الإنسانية على الحفاظ على البيئة نظيفة و اقل تضررا من النواحي السلبية المؤثرة على صحته. إذا فالأمر يحتاج منا إلى الحرص والانتباه قبل فوات الأوان، خاصة ونحن نشيد مباني سكنية أكثر بكثير من تشييد مصانع أو مرافق أخرى. لقد اقتنع الكثير في العالم بان أسهل الحلول للوصول إلى توفير الطاقة هو العزل الحراري للمباني ولكن يوجد وسائل أخرى.
ما هو العزل الحراري
العزل الحراري هو طريقة تستخدم فيها مواد خاصة لها صفات جيدة في العزل توضع في السطوح التي تفصل بين المناخ الخارجي للمبنى والمناخ الداخلي له لتمنع انتقال الحرارة الداخلية المرتفعة في الشتاء من الداخل إلى الخارج وتمنع دخول الحرارة المرتفعة في الخارج إلى الداخل في فصل الصيف، أو بكلمات أخرى تمنع أو تقلل من التبادل الحراري بين الجو الداخلي للبناء والهواء الخارجي. 
لماذا العزل الحراري 
إن فقدان الحرارة التي ينتجها الإنسان داخل شقته مثلا في فصل الشتاء، والتي تؤمن له جو مريح للحياة يتم معظمه من خلال الحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات التي تكون درجة حرارتها من الجهة الخارجية اقل من الداخلية حيث تنتقل الحرارة عادة من الدرجات المرتفعة إلى المنخفضة. لهذا فان الحل يكون بمنع أو تقليل الفقدان بوضع حاجز حراري يمنع ذلك، وهذا الحاجز هو العازل الحراري.
فالعازل الحراري مكون من عدد كبير من المواد المصنعة خصيصا بأشكال مختلفة تحمل صفة مانعة لانتقال الحرارة ( تعرف بالمقاومة الحرارية )بالتالي تمنع أو تقلل من الفقدان الحراري وهذا يعني عدم الحاجة إلى إنتاج كميات كبيرة من الحرارة داخل المنزل وبالتالي التوفير في الطاقة. ولنأخذ مثلا منزلا معزولا ونقارنه بمنزل من نفس المساحة غير معزول فنجد أن المنزل المعزول جيدا لا يحتاج إلى نصف الطاقة المستهلكة في المنزل الآخر، لان الحرارة الداخلية المنتجة من مصادر التدفئة تبقى دون ضياع الجزء الأكبر منها من خلال الحوائط والفتحات والأسقف غير المعزولة، ويقارن بعض الناس ذلك بكلمات أخرى حيث يقول البعض انه لايحتاج لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات تدفئة في الشتاء وآخرون يحتاجون إلى ثماني ساعات مثلا وهكذا.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2006)

الدور الهام للعزل الحراري 
إن عدم كفاية العزل الحراري وتسرب الهواء هما الأسباب الرئيسية لضياع الطاقة في معظم المباني وبوجود العزل الحراري نكسب صفات أخرى للبيت الذي نعيش فيه مثل عزل الصوت الذي يؤمن بيئة مريحة أكثر. والعزل الحراري يمكن إضافته لأي منزل تقريبا سواء قائما أو في طور الإنشاء قديما أم حديثا لهذا فهو في متناول الجميع ويحتاج الأمر فقط إلى معرفة جيدة بنوع العازل المستخدم ومدى ملائمته للبناء القديم، حيث تعتمد كمية الطاقة التي يمكن الاحتفاظ بها على عدة عوامل مثل الطقس المحلي، الحجم، الشكل، ونوعية البناء، كذلك على العادات المعيشية للعائلة ( أوقات العمل، أوقات التواجد في المنزل ) وعلى نوعية وفاعلية التدفئة والتبريد المستخدمة.
أولويات العزل الحراري
هناك أماكن أو أسطح في البيوت تكون لها أولوية أكثر من غيرها في العزل الحراري، وبمعنى آخر تحتاج إلى كمية عزل أكثر من غيرها بسبب قدرتها على الفقدان الحراري أكثر من غيرها وهي بالترتيب:
1 – الأسطح، خاصة الأسطح العلوية والفتحات والأبواب.
2 – الأرضيات المتصلة بأسطح غير مدفأة مثل الأرضيات السفلية للمباني والحوائط تحت مستوى الأرض الطبيعية وأطراف البلاطات الأرضية.
3 – الحوائط الخارجية حيث يفضل أجراء حسابات حرارية لها، لمعرفة الدرجة التي نحتاجها من العزل وسواء لحوائط القائمة أم الجديدة.
تكلفة العزل الحراري
يعتقد البعض أن العزل الحراري أو البناء الموفر للطاقة يحتاج إلى تكلفة عالية، وبالتالي فان عدم القدرة على دفع تكاليف أولية ثابتة أمر لا يشجع على الذهاب إلى العزل الحراري أو التصميم الموفر للطاقة، وهذا الاعتقاد الخاطئ مازال موجودا عند الكثير من الناس. لقد أجريت دراسات محددة على نماذج لأنظمة البناء الموفرة للطاقة وقد توصلت الدراسات إلى أن التكلفة الزائدة التي يدفعها المواطن على العزل الحراري لمنزله يمكن استردادها في فترة تصل من سنتين إلى أربع سنوات على الأكثر نتيجة التوفير في استهلاك الوقود والكهرباء بشكل أساسي، وهذا دليل كبير على أن التكلفة الأساسية الزائدة تعتبر قليلة جدا مقارنة بالتكلفة الجارية التي سيدفعها الساكن لتوفير حياة مريحة. أما إذأخرى ا هذه التكلفة الأولية بالمنافع الأخرى التي يستفيدها الساكن مثل بيئة الحياة والعمل المريحة، وبالتالي الإنتاجية الأفضل وقلة الأمراض والحياة النفسية الأحسن في الجو المريح فالتكلفة الأولية هنا ستصبح اقل بكثير. 
عوامل أخرى 
من اجل الوصول إلى بيت مريح وموفر للطاقة يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار عوامل أخرى لها تأثير كبير على حياتنا وعلى استهلاك الطاقة نحتاج إلى الإشارة إليها مثل:
تسرب الهواء: حيث أكثر العوامل التي تؤثر على درجات الحرارة الداخلية، ولنتصور أن شباك واحد يسرب الهواء يكفي لزيادة استهلاك الطاقة بنسبة تزيد عن 20% من الوضع في حالة عدم التسرب، عدا عن الإزعاج الصحي الذي قد يسببه ذلك، لذلك من المفروض المراقبة على الفتحات خاصة مثل الشبابيك والأبواب وضرورة جعلها مانعة للتسرب تماما، وهناك مجموعة وسائل يمكن استخدامها مثل أشرطة الإلصاق في الزوايا والوصلات وحول الفتحات، كذلك يوجد أنواع من المعاجين الخاصة لأنواع كثيرة من التسرب والرغوات ( Foams ) وغيرها.
التهوية: التهوية ضرورية للمنزل لسببين رئيسيين:
1) التحكم بالرطوبة الداخلية حيث تمنع التهوية الرطوبة من الارتفاع لمستويات عليا تؤدي إلى تكون رطوبة على السطوح الداخلية مثل الشبابيك والحوائط.
2) تجنب التلوث الداخلي حيث يمكن تلوث الهواء الداخلي في المباني المعزولة جيدا نتيجة لنقص الهواء الطازج، لهذا لابد من تمرير كمية من الهواء الصحي المجدد إلى المنزل للحفاظ على سلامة الهواء المستخدم ولمنع تلوثه بالجراثيم والأمور المعدية.
هل العزل الحراري الوسيلة الوحيدة لتوفير الطاقة؟
الجواب المباشر طبعا لا، ربما هو الأكثر سهولة وتوفيرا كونه ينفع للمباني الجديدة والقائمة على السواء، وربما لأنه متوفر أكثر وضمن التكاليف المقبولة. أما الوسائل الأخرى فتكون من البداية، أي في التصميم الموفر للطاقة وهو أمر لم نعتد عليه منذ خمسين سنة، لكننا نعرفه إذا ما راجعنا منازلنا القديمة وكيف بنيت وكيف توفر لنا بيئة داخلية مريحة شتاء وصيفا على السواء، دون وجود المواد الحديثة المستخدمة لذلك ودون وجود مصادر تدفئة أو تبريد ميكانيكية، إنها المباني البيئية، أي التي تتعامل مع البيئة المحيطة برفق وتكامل وانسجام. لكننا لم نعد نستطيع العيش في تلك المباني بسبب عدم قدرتها على تلبية المتطلبات المعيشية الحديثة، ولم تعد تتسع للخصوصية التي يطلبها الإنسان المعاصر والتكنولوجيا الحديثة التي تملأ حياته. إذا ما هو الحل؟
بالطبع هذا الموضوع، أثار انتباه عدد كبير من العلماء والمهندسين في مختلف أنحاء العالم حيث ظهرت الكثير من التوجهات الحديثة للعمارة البيئية، وجرت محاولات عديدة لتطبيقها، لكنها مازالت غير منتشرة ومكلفة جدا. أما الأمر الآخر فهو ظهور مواد حديثة تستخدم في المباني الحديثة تستطيع توفير ظروف أفضل للإنسان مع توفير في استهلاك الطاقة، وهي تتعامل مع البيئة مثل الشمس والهواء وغيرها بطريقة صديقة، وتراعي الظروف الخارجية وتتمتع بصفات ذكية.
كما أن استخدام التكنولوجيا الرقمية ادخل بعدا جديدا في كيفية التحكم بالظروف المؤثرة على المباني مثل درجات الحرارة الخارجية والإشعاع الشمسي والإنارة والطاقة الكهربائية وكيفية استغلال بعض مصادر الطاقة الرخيصة لتوليد طاقة نافعة مثل الطاقة الشمسية والحرارة الأرضية والمياه وغيرها.


----------



## سيد مرعي (7 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ...


----------



## سيد مرعي (7 يناير 2006)

*الصمت ... واجب في هذه الحالات*

لقد هرب مني الكلام ... لم اجد التفاعل المتوقع من هذا الموضوع ,

وعلي كل حال ... [grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082]كل عام وانتم بخير [/grade]


----------



## معماري معاصر (7 يناير 2006)

بداية ..اكرر دائما شكرنا لك على المواضيع القيمة التي تقوم بطرحها 
و إذا كان صمتك من فضة....... فإن كلامك من ذهب
بالنسبة للموضوع الذي طرحته فإنني اجد ( و هو رايي الشخصي) أنه من الصعب ايجاد وجهة استراتيجية واضحة للعمل بها .
لقد كانت ميولي السابقة هي نحو عمارة ذات كتل ضخمة و واجهات براقة و مواد بناء متطورة ...لكن مع بروز فكرة التنمية المستدامة ...و مسألة الحفاظ على البيئة ...و العمارة الخضراء الصديقة للبيئة.... وجدت بالفعل أن هذه هي العمارة الحقيقية ..لكننا لا ننكر سيطرة الاتجاه السائد و خاصة في البلدان المتقدمة نحو عمارة بعيدة كل البعد عن الحلول البيئية بل تسعى دائما إلى عمارة الكتل الضخمة و المرتفعة و الأشكال الجديدة و المبتكرة و الواجهات المبهرة و البراقة ...و بالتالي يصبح من الصعب حقا حل هذه المسالة المعقدة أي إيجاد التوافق بين ما هو سائد حاليا و بين ما هو مطروح عن العمارة البيئية الصديقة للبيئة ...لذلك أجد (اكرر هذا رايي الشخصي) ضرورة وجود تلائم بين الاتجاهين بما يتوافق مع الوضع الحالي مع اولوية الحلول البيئية البحتة ..إن امكن . 
إنني مع الحل البيئي و لكن ليس في جميع الحالات هناك تأثير للمكان بجميع مقوماته البيئية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و... (يجب الا نتجاهل الوضع الذي وصل إليه العالم حاليا ..و نرفع فقط شعارات التنمية المستدامة ..البييئة و الحفاظ عليها لأننا عند ذلك لن نجد أذان صاغية)
هذا و لحديثنا بقية...

و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## SaudiArch (8 يناير 2006)

جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## ايمان2310 (12 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
مجهود رائع نتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## المعمر (17 يناير 2006)

أشكر الأخ سيد مرعي على جهده و عرضه هنا، و لي بعض التعليق:

ان المفاهيم و المبادئ المعروضة جميلة و قابلة للتفكير، إنما طرق ربطها و تنفيذها في الواقع الهندسي المهني يحتاج إلى توضيح أكبر، و طرق عملية أظهر، ذلك لأن تطبيق أنظمة الاستدامة في المباني في الوقت المعاصر تعتمد بشكل كبير على توظيف التقنية في الحفاظ ز الاستغناء عن كثير من الطاقة و الموارد المهدورة.

نرجو منك محاولة الرد على هذا التعليق و لك جزيل الشكر مكررا.


----------



## الصباغ (25 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق بس ممكن اعرف كيف احصل على هذاالكتاب


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 فبراير 2006)

ستجدني مشارك يا أخي في موضوع عن العمارة الخضراء وقد قمت بعمل بحث وانزلت جزء كبير منه لعله ينفعك

الموضوع علي هذا المنتدي بعنوان 
[frame=11 70]التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء [/frame] 

وذلك بتاريخ 30-12-2005

واذا احتجت لاي مساعدة لا تتردد في طلبها وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مباني (28 فبراير 2006)

بامكانك الاطلاع على المشاركة التي قمت بتحميل ملف عن التخطيط عند تصميم المباني المدرسية المستدامة و انشاء الله قريبا احمل الجزء الثاني من الكتاب


----------



## ابتهال (2 مارس 2006)

جميع الصور لم استطيع اظهارها لعدم معرفتى بكيفية ارسال ملف كامل:18: برجاء اخبارى كيف يمكننى ارسال ملف كامل وشكرا:11: 

العمارة الخضراء​ 


إن العمارة الخضراء احد الاتجاهات الحديثة في الفكر المعماري والذي يهتم بالعلاقة بين المباني والبيئة .فهي يجب إن تقابل احتياجات الحاضر دون إغفال حق الأجيال القادمة لمقابلة احتياجاتهم أيضا .

فان المباني الخضراء ماهى إلا مباني تصمم وتنفذ وتتم أدارتها بأسلوب يضع البيئة في اعتبارة كما إن احد اهتمامات المباني الخضراء يظهر في تقليل تأثير المبنى على البيئة إلى جانب تقليل تكاليف انشائة وتشغيلة . 

فهي دعوة إلى التعامل مع البيئة بشكل أفضل يتكامل مع محدداتها , وتسد اوجة نقصها أو تصلح عيبها أو تستفيد من ظواهر هذا المحيط البيئي ومصادرة ومما سبق يمكن تعريف العمارة الخضراء بأنها : عملية تصميم المباني بأسلوب يحترم البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والموارد مع تقليل تأثيرات الإنشاء والاستعمال على البيئة مع تعظيم الانسجام مع الطبيعة .

_العمارة الخضراء ليست بفكر جديد_ :

يمكن ملاحظته في مأوى الكائنات الأخرى من الحشرات والطيور والثدييات الصغيرة فلقد أودع الله في العنكبوت مهارات خاصة تمكنه من نسج الخيوط بأسلوب هندسي حاذق وبأشكال مختلفة تتناب مع طبيعة المكان الذي ينسج فية بيته

وأيضا بيوت النحل هذة محكمة فى غاية الدقة والإتقان فى تسديها ورصها فلو تأملنا الشكل المسدس فإننا نجدة الشكل الوحيد من بين الإشكال المسدس 

إما النمل فيبنى بيوتا تتوافر داخلها الرطوبة والدف وهو يستخدم فى سبيل ذلك مادة بناء خاصة يتخيرها من الطين الردى التوصيل للحرارة كما يختار موقع المسكن بحيث لا تغمره مياة الأمطار او الفيضان على منحدرات كثبان الرمل 

وفى مصر الفرعونية فقد تم توجية أسطح الاهرامات نحو الجهات الأصلية بدقة عالية وتم عمل مجريان يخترقان جسم هرم خوفو فتحاتها فى غرفة الملك .







كما تم توجية مداخل المعابد بحيث تصل أشعة الشمس (أشعة الإلة رع ) الى داخل قدس الأقداس فى شروقها يوما فى السنة يطلق علية يوم مولد المعبد .

إما اليونانيون القدماء فقد اهتموا بالاستفادة من الإشعاع الشمسي للحصول على التدفئة اللازمة لمبانيهم .

_مبادئ العمارة الخضراء : _

*1- *الحفاظ على الطاقة : -

فالمبنى يجب أن يصمم وشيد بأسلوب يتم فية تقليل الاحتياج للوقود الحفري والاعتماد بصورة اكبر على الطاقات الطبيعية 



*2- *التكيف مع المناخ : -

يجب إن يتكيف المبنى مع المناخ وعناصره المختلفة ففي اللحظة التي ينتهي فيه البناء يصبح جزءا من البيئة كشجرة أو كحجر ويصبح معرضا لنفس تأثيرات الشمس أو الأمطار أو الرياح كاى شئ أخر متواجد فى البيئة . فإذا استطاع المبنى أن يواجة الضغوط والمشكلات المناخية وفى نفس الوقت يستعمل جميع الموارد المناخية والطبيعية المتاحة من اجل تحقيق راحة الإنسان داخل المبنى فيمكن إن يطلق على هذا المبنى بأنه متوازن مناخيا 

فمثلا نجد إن المسكن الجليدي بتشكيلة الخارجي المتميز وتشكيل فراغه الداخلي يوفر المعيشة فى مكان مرتفع يتجمع فية الهواء الساخن للتدفئة بعيدا عن المناخ الثلجي القارص البرودة بالخارج وبأسلوب بسيط وفى المقابل نجد ان المسكن ذو الفناء الداخلي يقوم بتخزين الهواء البارد ليلا لمواجهة الحرارة الشديدة نهارا فى المناخ الحار الجاف يعمل التشكيل العام لكتلة المسكن الاستوائي على تسهيل حركة الهواء خلالة مما يساعد على التخلص من الرطوبة العالية التي تعمل على زيادة الإحساس بالسخونة وكلها أساليب معمارية فطرية استخدمها الإنسان لمقاومة قسوة المناخ .











*3- *التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة : - 

هذا المبدأ يحث المصممين على مراعاة التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة فى المباني التي يصممونها كما يدعوهم إلى تصميم المباني وإنشائها بأسلوب يجعلها هي نفسها أو بعض عناصرها – فى نهاية العمر الافتراضي لهذة المباني – مصدرا وموردا للمباني الأخرى فقله الموارد على مستوى العالم لإنشاء مباني للأجيال القادمة خاصة مع الزيادات السكانية المتوقعة يدعو العاملين فى مجال البناء للاهتمام بتطبيق هذا المبدأ بأساليب وأفكار مختلفة ومبتكرة فى نفس الوقت .

*4- *احترام الموقع : - 

الهدف الاساسى من هذا المبدأ إن يطأ المبنى الأرض بشكل وأسلوب لا يعمل على إحداث تغييرات جوهرية فى معالم الموقع ومن وجهة نظر مثالية ونموذجية إن المبنى إذا تم ازالتة أو تحريكة من موقعة فان الموقع يعود كسابق حالتة قبل أن يتم بناء المبنى .

وتعتبر قباب وخيام البدو الرحل احد الأمثلة المعبرة عن هذا المبدأ فهذه الخيام يتم نسجها من شعر الأغنام والإبل ويتم تدعيمها وتثبيتها ببعض الأوتار الخشبية والحبال فقط وعند رحيل البدو إلى أماكن أخرى بحثا عن الكلأ لرعى أغنامهم فنلاحظ عدم حدوث أية تغيرات جوهرية بالموقع وربما لا يستدل على أقامتهم إلا من بقايا رماد النار التي كانوا يشعلونها لطهي الطعام اوللتدفئة ليلا.





*5- *احترام المتعاملين والمستعملين : -

فبالنسبة للعاملين فى الصناعة البناء فانه من اللازم اختيار أساليب تنفيذ تقلل من الأعمال الخطرة غير الآمنة والتي تؤدى فى كثير من الأحيان إلى الحوادث أو مصرع العمال إثناء تأديتهم لإعمالهم .

كما أن حد جوانب احترام مستعملي المبنى يظهر فى أهمية التأكيد على جودة عمليات التشييد لمجابهة بعض الكوارث البيئية للأعاصير والزلازل مثلا .

*6- *التصميم الشامل :

إن جميع مبادئ العمارة الخضراء يجب إن تراعى بصورة متكاملة فى إثناء عملية تصميم المبنى أو تخطيط المدينة وربما يكون من الصعب فى الواقع العملي تحقيق كل المبادئ السابقة ولكن مع الدراسة الدقيقة والمتأنية إلى جانب اقتناع المجتمع بهذا الفكر فلن يكون ذلك مستحيلا.













نموذج مبنى بنى على أسلوب العمارة الخضراء :-



برج ميسينياجا بكووالالمبور :​ 


يتكون البرج من 15طابقا وهو يعكس نتائج الدراسات التي قام بها مصممة على المباني العالية فى المناطق الحارة لذلك فقد استخدم العديد من المعالجات المناخية فى تصميم مبناه بداية من التشجير اللولبي الذي يرتفع على واجهة المبنى والتشجير المائل فى الأدوار السفلى والنوافذ الغاطسة فى الواجهات الشرقية والغربية والواجهات الزجاجية فى الواجهات الشمالية والجنوبية.

كما تم وضع بطارية الخدمات فى الواجهة الشرقية المعرضة للشمس لتوفر الحماية للفراغات الداخلية من أشعة الشمس القوية كما تسمح بالإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعية للسلالم ودورات المياة مع استخدام كاسرات شمسية فى جانب المبنى العرض للشمس كما استخدام المعماري التراسات الخارجية والأفنية المعلقة التي تلتف حول الواجهات لتوفير التهوية الطبيعية للفراغات الداخلية وأخيرا فان أهم ملامح هذا البرج الدائري هي التغطية المفرغة فوق سطحة العلوي والتي علو حمام السباحة 

لقد تميز هذا المشروع بمعالجات مناخية جريئة ومدروسة فى واحد من المباني المرتفعة بمنطقة ذات مناخ استوائي وبأساليب غير تقليدية أو نمطية تتم عن وعى بيئي راقي وتجعلة نموذجا للمباني المرتفعة الصديقة للبيئة والتي تبنى فى البيئات الحضرية ذات المناخ الحار الرطب


----------



## سعد العبدالكريم (4 مارس 2006)

جزيت خيرا .. فلقد افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## yaser hantouch (5 مارس 2006)

العمارة الدائمة أو الاستدامة موضوع شائك ومعقد جدا يا أخت جودي. وشكرا لمجهودك و كم اتمنى ان نفتح باب الحوار مع الاصدقاء حوا هذا الموضوع الذي ينقصنا منه الكثير في عالمنا العربي.
على كل انا اتابع دراسة الدكتراة حاليا في برلين -المانيا حول هذا الموضوع.
و شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## troy_119 (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع الشيق و هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (9 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق 0


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (11 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (11 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (11 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق 0


----------



## mohamed aseer (11 أبريل 2006)

موضوع رائع ومهم 
و للاسف لن استطيع قرأته كاملا الان 
لذا ساقرأه فيما بعد و اتمنى ان يكون دسما بما يكفى ليضع خلفيه قويه عن الموضوع
و لكن بطبيعه المهنه اود ان اطرح سؤالا
هل هذا الموضوع يكفى الكلام لتوضيحه ، هل الموضوع لا يحتاج الى اى رسومات لتوضيحه ؟
سؤالى نابع من اننى لم اقرأه كاملا بعد
لكن اتمنى اذا كان هناك بعض الرسومات التوضيحيه للموضوع لتكمل جميلك علينا و ترسلها
و اذا لم يكن فأشكرك مره اخرى 
ملحوظه سخيفه :
لا اعلم هل القبك ب (مهندس ام مهندسه ) جودى 
اعتذر عن عدم قدرتى للتحديد من خلال الاسم فقط
و شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (12 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق 0


----------



## المازن (12 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يااخي على هذا الاطراء المفيد


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 أبريل 2006)

زميلي الفاضل :
mohamed aseer 

أولا انا مهندسة مش مهندس أو بالمعني الاصح في تكوين مهندسة لانني مازلت ادرس بالفرقة النهائية بكلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المعمارية 

ثانيا بالنسبة للاسكتشات ةالصور بالفعل لدي وجاهزة للارسال ولكن حجمها كبير جدا وحاولت ارسلها اكثر من مرة ولكن لا جدوي 

ثالثا بالنسبة لطلبك في ارسال معلومات اكثر فانا احاول وضع ما استطيع حاليا وفتح مجال للجميع لوضع ما لديهم لافادة الاخرون ولكن بما انني الان غير فارغة بسبب مشروع تخرجي لا استطيع وضع معلومات اكثر ولكني اود منكم ايها الزملاء وضع ما تستطيعون به من معلومات 

رابعا لماذا لا تشارك بموضع قمت ببحث فيه حتي ولو كانت معلوماتك قليلة فمجرد عنوان لبحث قد يفتح مجال للحوار والمناقشة ولو كان لديك اي معلومة لا تخفيها واظهرها حتي ولو لم يطلب ذلك 

واتمني الا تغضب واسف علي اي تعليق


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 أبريل 2006)

باقي الزملاء لا شكر علي واجب 

فانا افعل ذلك لوجه الله تعالي واتمني الثواب من الله والافادة لجميع الاعضاء 

فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه 

واتمني من جميع العضاء 

[frame="11 70"] كل من يقوم ببحث يحاول ان يضعه علي المنتدي حتي ولو لم يكن يحتاج لمساعدة فيه لعله يفيد شخصا اخرا او يفتح مجالا للحوار والمناقشة [/frame]

وشـــــــــــــــكـــــــرا


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (14 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك موضوع شيق بالفعل 
وشخصيا ً أحب المباني المستدامة (الخضراء) لكن قل من يتقنها 
فهي حيوية وفنية من الدرجة الأولى


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (14 أبريل 2006)

وهذا مثال رائع لمن أرد رؤية أمثلة لها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14245
الكاتب احمد الراشد


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم علي هذا الموضوع
وارجوا من الله تعالي ان اكون قد افدتكم 
ولا شكر علي واجب فانا اقوم بعرض ما لدي من ابحاث ومواضيع لافادة اكبر قدر من الزملاء ولا ابغي سوي ثواب الله فهذا العمل خالص لوجه الله تعالي 

فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

ايه الجمال ده فعلا كلام جميل ومفيد جدا


----------



## عمرو كمال (9 مايو 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

انتظروا قريبا الامثلة ومشاريع منفذة عن هذا النوع من المباني


----------



## hamido (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا المزيد من معلوماتكم القيمة ..............شكرا


----------



## الراجية رضا الله (10 مايو 2006)

*موضوع رائع*

جزاك الله كل خير فأنا ابحث منذ فترة عن هذا الموضوع ولم أجد ما يفيدني فلو كان من الممكن أن تضيف مشروعات قد نفذت بالفعل وتدعم الموضوع كما أن لي طلب اخر هل من الممكن أن أجد لديك مشروعات عن المنتجعات السياحية العلاجية وخاصة في منطقة المحميات الطبيعية فهذا هو مشروع تخرجي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وأدام الله عليك نعمة النجاح والفلاح في حياتك


----------



## عدنان المالح (11 مايو 2006)

احسنت اختيارك ......
thankS............


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

:15: مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:67: :67: :14:


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا باطلب معرفة الوصول لمضمون الموضوع وليس التعليقات
وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراجزيلا م.فيصل الشريف 
وارجاء مساعدتى فى العثور على معلومات عن المزاكز الرياضية وبعض المساقط لها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

والله لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بنت فلسطين الحرة (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا للجميع على افادتكم لنا وتزويدنا دائما بما نبحث عنه


----------



## mariamq8 (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هل الموضوع الحلو thank you very much


----------



## maste (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة بالبحث عن برنامج محاكاة لحساب الاكتساب الحراري لمواد الاكساء التي تستخدم في اكساء الفضاءات الخارجية مثل الساحات والممرات لمعرفة كفاءتها في تحقيق الراحة الحرارية ...خاص للفضاءات الخارجية .. مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هيفاء صالح (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و وفقك


----------

